# AL grano. Ideas para hacer videos de youtube que tengan millones de visitas y hacer un pastón.



## Hermericus (3 Nov 2022)

Poniendo el titulo en ingles para tener mas mercado.

Cantidad de gente hace videos de chorradas, muchas veces videos COPIADOS y tiene millones y millones de visitas.

Tengo entendido que por cada 1000 visitas es 1€ de remuneracion o algo así.


----------



## Lord Hades (3 Nov 2022)

*¿Al grano? OK.

1-* Con esa mentalidad JAMÁS harás dinero en Youtube porque te quemarás (sí, por mucho que creas que no).



Hermericus dijo:


> Poniendo el titulo en ingles para tener mas mercado.



*2-* Poner un título en inglés no sirve de nada si tus vídeos son en español. Incluso poniendo subtítulos dentro del vídeo tampoco sirve nada. Todo lo contrario: te jode la retención (un factor clave) y eso hace que Youtube te meta en un pozo negro durante 2 semanas donde no te verá ni el tato.



Hermericus dijo:


> Cantidad de gente hace videos de chorradas, muchas veces videos COPIADOS y tiene millones y millones de visitas.



*3-* Que tengan millones de visitas no significa que moneticen. Youtube pone anuncios A TODO desde hace tiempo, esté monetizado el canal o no. Es imposible saberlo por mucho que digan que sí (excepto los que nos dedicamos a ello). Y esos canales de chorradas que no aportan nada o ponen vídeos de terceros como recopilatorios y demás, está completamente capado y no generas ni un puto céntimo. Es más, están cerrando canales de esos a mansalva porque dañan la imagen de la plataforma (lo pone en sus bases).



Hermericus dijo:


> Tengo entendido que por cada 1000 visitas es 1€ de remuneracion o algo así.



*4-* No. Eso sería hace mucho tiempo. Depende del nicho. Hay nichos que cobras 15 € x 1000 visitas y nichos que cobras 0,20 € x 1000 visitas. ¿Qué nichos? Los top son: Tecnología y Finanzas.

*5-* La gente cree que hacer vídeos para Youtube es algo fácil y... SÍ. LO ES. Pero requiere mucho tiempo. No es difícil, pero te absorbe mucho porque para hacer vídeos medianamente fumables necesitas un buen guión, una buena narración dinámica con calidad de audio y por supuestísimo una buena edición y postproducción. *Sin esto, olvídate. *Porque un canal mediocre es muy fácil de hundir: el que te está viendo sólo tiene que hacer un simple gesto para joderte el canal: cerrar el vídeo a los 20 segundos.

*6-* ¿Quieres tener éxito en Youtube y ganar mucho dinero? Cúrratelo como hacen todos. Escoge un nicho o temática que te guste. Inspírate viendo vídeos de otros que hagan algo parecido e intenta mejorarlo. Con tiempo y dedicación puedes vivir muy bien de Youtube.


_(te lo dice alguien que se dedica a eso, de nada, me dejas el Zanx por haberte escrito esto a la 1:21am jajajaja)
(y no, no contesto mensajes privados de nadie que quiera que le ayude a ganar dinero con Youtube)
(y no, tampoco vendo mis servicios en este foro, sólo aconsejo lo que me parece cuando me parece)_


----------



## La treky del foro (3 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *¿Al grano? OK.
> 
> 1-* Con esa mentalidad JAMÁS harás dinero en Youtube porque te quemarás (sí, por mucho que creas que no).
> 
> ...



De mamadas ni hablamos,,,
no?
ten en cuenta que te mando este mensaje a la 1 y 30 de la mañana


----------



## spica (3 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Con tiempo y dedicación puedes vivir muy bien de Youtube.
> 
> 
> _te lo dice alguien que se dedica a eso_



Di que canal/es haces tu para verte.
¿ o te dedicas a "apoyar" a los que quieren vivir muy bien de eso?


----------



## Lord Hades (3 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Di que canal/es haces tu para verte.
> ¿ o te dedicas a "apoyar" a los que quieren vivir muy bien de eso?



En algún hilo que otro lo he explicado. Trabajo en una agencia de marketing y publicidad y una de las áreas que tenemos es asesorar a clientes que quieren "formarse" para ganarse la vida en Youtube proporcionándoles conocimiento, material y soporte.
Yo no llevo ese departamento pero entiendo bastante del tema porque lo veo todos los días y me piden consejo y yo a ellos (mi área es la publicidad).

Y sí, tengo un canal de Youtube y está monetizando, pero es algo personal porque es un hobby desde que era pequeño. Tiene que ver con las miniaturas y la maquetación. 



La treky del foro dijo:


> ten en cuenta que te mando este mensaje a la 1 y 30 de la mañana



jajajaja He puesto eso porque me iba a ir a la cama ya pero no me he resistido a contestar sobre este tema.


----------



## Felson (3 Nov 2022)

Una entrevista a Sánchez, el Papa, Bill Gates, Ferreras, La Griso o Belén Esteban... y que cuenten la verdad de lo que sepan o quieran o entiendan.


----------



## El centinela (3 Nov 2022)

Si eres tia y estas buena puedes hacer videos probandote tangas, sujetadores, etc

millones de pajilleros los veran y podras vivir la vida en modo facil


----------



## Cens0r (3 Nov 2022)

Es imperativo que las miniaturas tengan flechas, círculos, y salgas tú poniendo cara de asombro y haciendo aspavientos. Y el título tiene que ser clickbait de manual.


----------



## Descolonización de España (3 Nov 2022)

Yo me creé un canal con dos vídeos de temática patriótica (no monetizados) hace 8 años por un pique con un youtuber inglés antiespañol ignorante y subnormal, y acabo de ver que tengo casi 800 suscriptores, 2500 comentarios y un 98% de likes. Que cosas. Igual me debería dedicar a esto.


----------



## Rextor88 (3 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Poniendo el titulo en ingles para tener mas mercado.
> 
> Cantidad de gente hace videos de chorradas, muchas veces videos COPIADOS y tiene millones y millones de visitas.
> 
> Tengo entendido que por cada 1000 visitas es 1€ de remuneracion o algo así.



-Ponte tetas y enseña canalillo mientras tocas la guitarra... millones de visitas.

-Ten hijos y muéstralos en plan family friendly desactivando los comentarios para que millones de pedófilos y pederastas te den visitas.

-Grábate jugando a videojuegos y pega gritos com si fueras un downie al que no le han dado su medicación.

....


----------



## Luqsepele (3 Nov 2022)

Enviado desde mi SM-N970F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Nov 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Es imperativo que las miniaturas tengan flechas, círculos, y salgas tú poniendo cara de asombro y haciendo aspavientos. Y el título tiene que ser clickbait de manual.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1249089
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1249087
> ...



La triste realidad. Muchos colores y caras de subnormal, tetas, letras vistosas... La miniatura y el vídeo es lo primero. El contenido interno, un subnormal gritando a la cámara y gesticulando, o una zorra ajustándose el escote


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Nov 2022)

Yo pensaba hacer un canal de mierda con comentarios de inversores, subiendo video de archivo y poniendo un título clickbait de mierda tipo "EL CRASH DE LA BOLSA YA ESTÁ AQUÍ -99%, LA GENTE VA A SUFRIR"

Muchos lo están haciendo con éxito. Aunque es muy probable que yo obtenga 0 visitas porque hasta las visitas y el posicionamiento están compradas en esa mierda de página.

YouTube es un asqueroso basurero, un pozo de mierda infecta


----------



## spica (3 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> En algún hilo que otro lo he explicado. Trabajo en una agencia de marketing y publicidad y una de las áreas que tenemos es asesorar a clientes que quieren "formarse" para ganarse la vida en Youtube proporcionándoles conocimiento, material y soporte.
> Yo no llevo ese departamento pero entiendo bastante del tema porque lo veo todos los días y me piden consejo y yo a ellos (mi área es la publicidad).
> 
> Y sí, tengo un canal de Youtube y está monetizando, pero es algo personal porque es un hobby desde que era pequeño. Tiene que ver con las miniaturas y la maquetación.



Lo de hacer videos para YT es una burbuja y para mucha gente que los hace una perdida de dinero.
¿Gastar 4.000 € en equipo y emplear 2 dias en hacer un video que van a ver 5k personas y que yt pague 5€? Eso es una puta ruina.

De forma esporadica veo videos de fotografos y todos terminan dando clases y patrocinados.
Es decir o te entra dinero por otros caminos o eso no es rentable. Lo que pasa tambien es que los que estan dentro quieren hacer creer que se gana dinero.

El negocio es el de la plataforma igual que las plataformas de fotografia/video de stock.


----------



## elreydelchandal (3 Nov 2022)

ponte tetas,y a partir de ahí hablamos


----------



## elreydelchandal (3 Nov 2022)

Pd. lo mejor que puedes hacer es trabajar en Glovo y/o echar el euromillones.
No irónicamente tienes mas probabilidad de hacerte millonario así,te lo digo por experiencia


----------



## Mol34 (3 Nov 2022)

Gatos. Buscad gatos en youtube, hay vídeos con más de un millón de visualizaciones. Se trata de hacer vídeos acariciando gatos o con alguna historia traumática inventada donde tú eres el salvador. Mascotas y ayuda a animales callejeros. Compartid el vídeo en todas las redes sociales y grupos con esa temática.


----------



## Lord Hades (3 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Lo de hacer videos para YT es una burbuja y para mucha gente que los hace una perdida de dinero.
> ¿Gastar 4.000 € en equipo y emplear 2 dias en hacer un video que van a ver 5k personas y que yt pague 5€? Eso es una puta ruina.
> 
> De forma esporadica veo videos de fotografos y todos terminan dando clases y patrocinados.
> ...



No pienso igual, pero te doy mi opinión con lo que veo cada día.

No es necesario gastar mucho en un buen equipo. Te dejo un ejemplo lowcost en plan pobre:

- CÁMARA: Puede servir tu mismo móvil. Por ejemplo mi último Samsung Galaxy graba mejor que una Canon normalita.
- ILUMINACIÓN: Tienes focos desde 30 euros. Con 2 vas más que sobrado. Hay tutoriales de cómo iluminar profesionalmente con cuatro duros.
- AUDIO: Tienes buenos micros a partir de 30 euros.
- EDICIÓN: Pirateas un programa de edición bueno y sencillo _(Filmora, Camtasia, DaVinci Resolve, CapCut...)_. Y gratis por el forro. Te pones un par de tutoriales de una hora y aprendes cómo funciona.

¿Cuánto podría costar todo este equipo? *No llega ni a 100 euros*. 
Y si tienes creatividad y sabes editar bien, te aseguro que salen vídeos profesionales. La edición es la clave.

¿Lo de 5K y que te paguen 5 euros? Es que como te digo, no opino igual. 
Tenemos clientes que están ganando el doble de un sueldo medio todos los meses.

Es que el problema es que todo el mundo cree que puede triunfar en Youtube y no es así. Hay que tener carisma, gancho, naturalidad, saber explicar algo de manera resumida y narrarlo de forma que se queden enganchados. 

Por eso es imprescindible que si alguien se abre un canal en Youtube, que sea de algo que le apasione, sino no te verá ni el tato y además te acabarás quemando después de cuatro vídeos. 
La gente que lo hace por dinero, el 99% fracasa, lo deja y luego dice _"Ejjj que no funcionaaaa"_.

Youtube funciona y da mucho dinero y la prueba está en que cada día veo canales nuevos con miles de suscriptores que ganan bien de dinero todos los meses.

A nivel mundial, hay *casi 3 billones de horas de visualizaciones todos los días en Youtube*. 
Y tenemos la gran suerte que el español tiene un mercado potencial de 500 millones de personas y los panchitos se pasan el día delante del móvil. 

Si se sabe aprovechar y se hace bien, *te aseguro* que se gana mucho dinero.


----------



## asiqué (3 Nov 2022)

Hilos sobre lonchafinismo de verdac.
No esos que abren la cisterna y meten un ladrillo para ahorrar 1 cent al dia.
Trucos en plan;
roba la electricidad del portal.


----------



## Lord Hades (3 Nov 2022)

No, no es imprescindible. Mientras estés mostrando algo interesante para el espectador y haya una narración que enganche, da lo mismo si muestras tu cara o lo que quieras.

Siempre tendrás mayor "conexión" con tu audiencia si te muestras, pero hay millones de canales funcionando perfectamente sin mostrar el rostro.


----------



## AEM (3 Nov 2022)

enseña culo y tetas sin que sea demasiado evidente. Si eres tío suicídate en directo


----------



## moritobelo (3 Nov 2022)

Eres un muerto de hambre y moriras siendo un muerto de hambre... Lo siento.


----------



## FOYETE (3 Nov 2022)

Podríamos hacer un torneo de boxeo sin guantes burbujista y grabar los combates.


----------



## spica (3 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> A nivel mundial, hay *casi 3 billones de horas de visualizaciones todos los días en Youtube*.
> Y tenemos la gran suerte que el español tiene un mercado potencial de 500 millones de personas y los panchitos se pasan el día delante del móvil.



¿No crees que te has pasado?

Eso parece una traduccion automatica de google o que no eres español.

Aqui 1 billon es 1 millon de millones, en EEUU es mil millones.


----------



## spica (3 Nov 2022)

Hombre si explicas el ciclo de los acidos tricarboxilicos no importa tu cara pero la inmensa mayoria de los videos yt muestran la cara, por algo sera.


----------



## valensalome (3 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Poniendo el titulo en ingles para tener mas mercado.
> 
> Cantidad de gente hace videos de chorradas, muchas veces videos COPIADOS y tiene millones y millones de visitas.
> 
> Tengo entendido que por cada 1000 visitas es 1€ de remuneracion o algo así.



joder parece mentira , secuestras a un hijoputa, no se, yo que sé a zelenski o a putin, según tus gustos , y lo torturas en directo, poco a poco, ya te digo yo que riete del rubius ese.


----------



## Alberte (3 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> No pienso igual, pero te doy mi opinión con lo que veo cada día.
> 
> No es necesario gastar mucho en un buen equipo. Te dejo un ejemplo lowcost en plan pobre:
> 
> ...



*La gente que lo hace por dinero, el 99% fracasa, lo deja y luego dice "Ejjj que no funcionaaaa".*

Esta es la puta clave...y que casi nadie entiende.

Y para esto no hay métodos...a pesar de todo lo que te intenten vender con infoproductos de mierda.


----------



## Boston molestor (3 Nov 2022)

Te tas.


----------



## spica (3 Nov 2022)

Alberte dijo:


> *La gente que lo hace por dinero, el 99% fracasa, lo deja y luego dice "Ejjj que no funcionaaaa".*
> 
> Esta es la puta clave...y que casi nadie entiende.
> 
> Y para esto no hay métodos...a pesar de todo lo que te intenten vender con infoproductos de mierda.




A ver, entonces ¿por que hay que hacer videos para yt: por vanidad, por amor al arte, por enseñar gratis, etc?


----------



## Alberte (3 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> A ver, entonces ¿por que hay que hacer videos para yt: por vanidad, por amor al arte, por enseñar gratis, etc?



*Por eso es imprescindible que si alguien se abre un canal en Youtube, que sea de algo que le apasione, sino no te verá ni el tato y además te acabarás quemando después de cuatro vídeos.*

Vuelvo a citar al conforero. Soy profe de emprendimiento y mentor; concuerdo 100% con esto.

Sin esto te vas a quemar *FIJO*; y esto no es lo más complicado...si triunfas luego viene lo más jodido de todo,* lidiar con EL PUTO EGO. *De esto puedo dar fe, conozco casos cercanos (mentorizo a algún youtuber); hay gente que acaba mal, envueltos en dólares pero muy mal.

Yo tengo una norma inquebrantable con esto; Youtube *NUNCA* puede ser la única fuente de ingresos; da igual que factures un millón al mes.


----------



## Soundblaster (3 Nov 2022)

anotaciones:

a)si sacas el video a un vhs y luego lo capturas queda bien, sino....se nota el efecto.
b) si no vas a tirar de ruido analogico de verdad, los rusos suelen subir videos a 50fps muy rara vez a 48, 30 o 60 son framerates a evitar
c) se nota la repeticion del bucle de ruido de fondo.....
d) te falta la alfombra en la pared


----------



## Soundblaster (3 Nov 2022)

AEM dijo:


> enseña culo y tetas sin que sea demasiado evidente. Si eres tío suicídate en directo



paka!!


----------



## Soundblaster (3 Nov 2022)

Alberte dijo:


> *Por eso es imprescindible que si alguien se abre un canal en Youtube, que sea de algo que le apasione, sino no te verá ni el tato y además te acabarás quemando después de cuatro vídeos.*
> 
> Vuelvo a citar al conforero. Soy profe de emprendimiento y mentor; concuerdo 100% con esto.
> 
> ...



¿cuantas empresas tienes?


----------



## spica (4 Nov 2022)

Pongo el video del youtuber, es de los fotografos españoles mas honestos que hay en la red.
Yo vi sus primeros videos cuanto contaba como era estudiante de farmacia y lo dejo para meterse en la fotografia.

Y digo honesto porque en el fondo todos tratan de vender su producto pero este lo dice y muchos otros lo niegan pero eso si dale a la campanita, suscribete y oijan que tengo un patreoncito.




Alberte dijo:


> *Por eso es imprescindible que si alguien se abre un canal en Youtube, que sea de algo que le apasione, sino no te verá ni el tato y además te acabarás quemando después de cuatro vídeos.*
> 
> Vuelvo a citar al conforero. Soy profe de emprendimiento y mentor; concuerdo 100% con esto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alberte (4 Nov 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿cuantas empresas tienes?



Ahora una empresa de consultoría, no obstante los dientes me salieron a base de comer muchas hostias en la empresa que tuve de mantenimiento industrial (servicios muy especializados y a la vez transversales) durante quince años donde vi el ojo de Sauron de sectores como telecomunicaciones, banca, energía, materias primas...

Ciertamente esto de los youtubers y nuevos negocios relacionados con marketing digital son una puta risa comparado con las piscinas de tiburones de algunos de los sectores que mencioné antes y que también llevo. Precisamente como profe de universidad cuento lo que nunca se suele contar, por ejemplo tema de sobres, putas y farlopa.


----------



## BlackFriar (4 Nov 2022)

Yo subo un video cada 2 o 3 semanas... sin contar el descanso de 3 o 4 meses en verano.
Tengo unos 8000 suscriptores. Mis visitas en 4 años son algo más de 1.000.000... 
Me lo tomo como un hobby, y una forma de sacarme unas perrillas... no como una profesión.
Comence grabando videos con el movil, y despues de 4 años, continuo grabando con el mismo movil.
Cada año saco sobre unos 400 - 500 Euros. Me regalan un monton de maquinas y herramientas para probar, y junto con los enlaces de afiliados de amazon, al final sacaré unos 500 Euros en maquinas y herramientas, y unos 1000 por las visitas y ventas.

No da para vivir de ello, pero apenas me lleva tiempo, la dedicación al canal es sobre unas dos horas a la semana respondiendo a los seguidores, y no tengo presión alguna... eso si, ya te digo que no vivo de ello, pero al final de año, da para un capricho.

Y por cierto... mi nicho esta sobre el Euro x 1000 visualizaciones....


----------



## Soundblaster (4 Nov 2022)

Alberte dijo:


> Ahora una empresa de consultoría, no obstante los dientes me salieron a base de comer muchas hostias en la empresa que tuve de mantenimiento industrial (servicios muy especializados y a la vez transversales) durante quince años donde vi el ojo de Sauron de sectores como telecomunicaciones, banca, energía, materias primas...
> 
> Ciertamente esto de los youtubers y nuevos negocios relacionados con marketing digital son una puta risa comparado con las piscinas de tiburones de algunos de los sectores que mencioné antes y que también llevo. Precisamente como profe de universidad cuento lo que nunca se suele contar, por ejemplo tema de sobres, putas y farlopa.



Tiene usted mi respetos pues, la verdad es que nada más leer el anterior post me entro mucho asco de vendehumos y postureo, me retracto.


----------



## Alberte (4 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Pongo el video del youtuber, es de los fotografos españoles mas honestos que hay en la red.
> Yo vi sus primeros videos cuanto contaba como era estudiante de farmacia y lo dejo para meterse en la fotografia.
> 
> Y digo honesto porque en el fondo todos tratan de vender su producto pero este lo dice y muchos otros lo niegan pero eso si dale a la campanita, suscribete y oijan que tengo un patreoncito.



Esa es otra clave, SER HONESTOS. 

Este youtuber explica una gran verdad. nadie conoce las reglas internas de YOUTUBE. 
Por ejemplo, una clienta con la que empezamos desde 0. Cuando tenía unos 200.000 suscriptores un vídeo de mierda se le hizo viral (hasta el punto que LUISITO COMUNICA hablo de el) llegando a más de 30.000.000 de visualizaciones. A día de hoy está en 800.000 suscriptores, algunos meses el canal le da más de 2000 euros y al siguiente no llega ni a mil y no hay forma de conocer el sistema. Por eso es tan importante apalancarte en youtube para crear marca pero buscar siempre otras opciones (el offline sigue siendo mucho más rentable de lo que nos dicen).


----------



## Alberte (4 Nov 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Tiene usted mi respetos pues, la verdad es que nada más leer el anterior post me entro mucho asco de vendehumos y postureo, me retracto.



Es una gran lacra. De hecho toda la gente que quiere mentoría y viene "flipada" con algunos de estos personajes los descarto automáticamente:

-Tony Robbins,
-Laín Calvo
-Master de emprendedores (Sergio Fernandez)
-Level Up (Carlos Delgado)
-Jurgen Klaric
-Roberto Gamboa.
-Miquel Baixas
-Josef Ajram
-Alfonso y Chistian
-Nacho Muñoz
-Frank Scipion
-Vilma Nuñez
-....

A alguno lo conozco personalmente. Cuando los vean, agarren la cartera lo primero y sálganse de ahí...


----------



## Lord Hades (4 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Pongo el video del youtuber, es de los fotografos españoles mas honestos que hay en la red.
> Yo vi sus primeros videos cuanto contaba como era estudiante de farmacia y lo dejo para meterse en la fotografia.
> 
> Y digo honesto porque en el fondo todos tratan de vender su producto pero este lo dice y muchos otros lo niegan pero eso si dale a la campanita, suscribete y oijan que tengo un patreoncito.





Alberte dijo:


> Esa es otra clave, SER HONESTOS.
> 
> Este youtuber explica una gran verdad. nadie conoce las reglas internas de YOUTUBE.
> Por ejemplo, una clienta con la que empezamos desde 0. Cuando tenía unos 200.000 suscriptores un vídeo de mierda se le hizo viral (hasta el punto que LUISITO COMUNICA hablo de el) llegando a más de 30.000.000 de visualizaciones. A día de hoy está en 800.000 suscriptores, algunos meses el canal le da más de 2000 euros y al siguiente no llega ni a mil y no hay forma de conocer el sistema. Por eso es tan importante apalancarte en youtube para crear marca pero buscar siempre otras opciones (el offline sigue siendo mucho más rentable de lo que nos dicen).




@Alberte Tienes mucha razón en todo. AMÉN.

Pero a ver... el chico puede ser lo más honesto que quiera pero yo veo, a simple vista, *3 datos que hablan por sí solos:*

- Se crea el canal en Marzo de *2011*.
- Tiene *74.500* suscriptores.
- Sus vídeos tienen una media de *6.000* visualizaciones.

*¿No es capaz ni de llegar a los 100.000 suscriptores después de más de 10 años?* Vamos venga... si hasta el más tonto con paciencia lo consigue.

Es que no tiene ni un vídeo estrella que destaque muy por encima.

Y no miro otras métricas porque está claro. Si viniera a pedirme consejo le diría claramente: NO VALES PARA HACER VÍDEOS AL PÚBLICO MASIVO.
*Tendrá su audiencia fiel todos los días y está muy bien si le gusta. Pero ya está*. No puede aspirar a más.

De hecho es que viendo su canal, no apetece ver ningún vídeo. No tiene el potencial para atraer al usuario medio de Youtube.

Él mismo está diciendo que hace lo que le gusta y que no quiere hacer cosas diferentes a su carácter para atraer más visualizaciones. Pues perfecto. Que no se queje y siga así. Si está muy bien hacer lo que te gusta. *Ese vídeo le va a arruinar más el canal*.

*Pero refiriéndome al OP y su mensaje principal, para ganar mucho dinero en Youtube y millones de visitas, ese no es el camino ni por asomo.*



Alberte dijo:


> *-Laín Calvo*



*No soporto a este tío*. Le conocí en persona en una presentación y es inaguantable.
No digo lo que le haría porque no toca en este hilo pero uffff descargaría toda mi rabia en él.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alberte (4 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> @Alberte Tienes mucha razón en todo. AMÉN.
> 
> Pero a ver... el chico puede ser lo más honesto que quiera pero yo veo, a simple vista, *3 datos que hablan por sí solos:*
> 
> ...



Si, ciertamente no se le ve ninguna estrategia; no obstante teniendo un micronicho bien trabajado (no solo en Youtube) te puede ir muy bien.

El problema que le veo yo a YOUTUBE es que siempre estarás vendido porque aun con millones de visitas nadie te garantiza unos ingresos que sigan una lógica. Yo llegué a hablar con algunos asesores que el propio YOUTUBE te facilita para que teóricamente puedas crear un contenido que lo pete y realmente no saben mas que contarte las obviedades que le cuentan a todo el mundo.

Desde mi punto de vista, YOUTUBE solo es uno de los canales de venta y no es rentable para nada centrarse solo en el. Evidentemente si eres Shakira y cuentas en un vídeo de como fueron los cuernos de Pique revienta el contador de views pero con el resto de los mortales esto no funciona

Tuve un encuentro con una influencer española que jugó precisamente a esto, empezó con un contenido para mujeres de su edad y acabó hablando de temas personales...acabó quemada como una cerilla y su marca se fue a la mierda (llegó a tener espacio televisivo).




Coincido con lo de Lain Calvo, ganas irrefrenables de hostiarlo nada más abrir la boca (si te fijas es la versión cristiana y a la vez marca blanca del Tony Robbins). Al final empiezas a mirar y todos estos forman parte de una chupipandi que replican las estrategias multinivel de toda la vida mezcladas con venta cruzada; a esto le sumas la capacidad del marketing digital y ahí tienes el universo vendehumo que lo inunda todo.


----------



## spica (4 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Pero a ver... el chico puede ser lo más honesto que quiera pero yo veo, a simple vista, *3 datos que hablan por sí solos:*
> 
> - Se crea el canal en Marzo de *2011*.
> - Tiene *74.500* suscriptores.
> ...



Pues ahi esta la prueba.

Aunque se tenga pasion por un tema no es suficiente motivacion para hacer videos yt, sera requisito necesario pero acompañados por otros.
Los temas apasionantes son para 4 gatos. El resto a ver videos de zorras probandose tangas.

Y este chico seguro que conoce el techo de sus videos; comentar un flash que cuesta 2.500 € no le interesa a mucha gente en España ni en Hispanoamerica.


----------



## spica (4 Nov 2022)

Alberte dijo:


> Si, ciertamente no se le ve ninguna estrategia; no obstante teniendo un micronicho bien trabajado (no solo en Youtube) te puede ir muy bien.



Este chaval comenzo el canal para darse a conocer como fotografo de bodas en una isla canaria.

No tenia mas intencion.

Por cierto ha eliminado los videos de aquella epoca.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Nov 2022)

Creo que eso de que los vídeos tengan éxito o no depende más de Youtube que del vídeo.
Yo tengo un vídeo con 80.000 y pico visitas, pero lo curioso es esto:

Lo subí. Durante muchos meses, no lo vió ni el Tato.
Como no soy Youtuber, ni tengo interés en ganar dinero ni nada de eso, pues me dió igual. El vídeo lo había hecho por "amor al arte" por así decirlo.


Un buen día, empiezo a recibir comentarios a mansalva y empieza a verse a lo bestia. Cada vez que miraba, tenía miles de visitas más.
Me alegré, claro, aunque no entendía por qué había pasado desapercibido durante meses y de repente éxito.


Alcanzó las 80.000 visitas y, de repente, la visitas pararon.

El aumento de las visitas duró como dos meses. El cambio fue súbito. Yo no hice absolutamente nada.
Pienso que esos cambios se debieron a ajustes en los algoritmos de Youtube, pues yo no hice nada para cambiar las tendencias....

Por lo demás, no creo que para hacer un buen vídeo haga falta un buen equipo, sino una buena idea y una forma talentosa de desarrollarlo.



Es como... no sé, las guitarras. Muchos se creen que por comprarse una guitarra de 5000 euros van a tocar mejor. Pues, mira, no.


----------



## Thundercat (4 Nov 2022)

La cifra que se baraja hoy en dia es 1000 y pico euros por cada millon de visitas si tus espectadores son de paises de habla hispana. Si todos son de eeuu y paises ricos, cuenta 4 veces mas, o sea 5000 aprox.
Eso es lo que da hoy en día.


----------



## Thundercat (4 Nov 2022)

BlackFriar dijo:


> Yo subo un video cada 2 o 3 semanas... sin contar el descanso de 3 o 4 meses en verano.
> Tengo unos 8000 suscriptores. Mis visitas en 4 años son algo más de 1.000.000...
> Me lo tomo como un hobby, y una forma de sacarme unas perrillas... no como una profesión.
> Comence grabando videos con el movil, y despues de 4 años, continuo grabando con el mismo movil.
> ...



Hombre si fueras capaz de sacar video diario o cada dos dias si que te daria para vivir. El algoritmo recompensa mucho eso


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Nov 2022)

¿Qué os parece el Shotcut como editor de vídeo?, lo estoy comenzando a usar y me parece genial.


----------



## Lord Hades (4 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Pues ahi esta la prueba.
> 
> Aunque se tenga pasion por un tema no es suficiente motivacion para hacer videos yt, sera requisito necesario pero acompañados por otros.
> Los temas apasionantes son para 4 gatos. El resto a ver videos de zorras probandose tangas.
> ...



Para mí no es prueba de nada. Además, él está ganando dinero entre Youtube y enlaces a afiliados. Le está funcionando. Tiene su audiencia y sus suscriptores fieles. Las marcas contactan con él y tiene su hueco en el mercado.

Pero son muchos factores. Cuando decía desde el primer mensaje que quién lo hace por dinero fracasa, *me refería a que si la única motivación es ganar dinero (lo que muchos buscan), eso no funciona y no funcionará JAMÁS*.
Obvio que si te abres un canal de Youtube y quieres monetizarlo, tendrás que usar estrategias y muchas técnicas para atraer a tu audiencia y que quieran verte.

Yo a él, a parte de no verle muy apasionado, no le veo usando métodos para aumentar las visualizaciones ni recurrir a las tendencias para conseguir nuevos suscriptores. Comunica bien pero no narra bien. Además no sabe editar bien y no explota el SEO (por eso también no tiene mucho más alcance de audiencia). Y repito, en general no tiene el potencial para atraer al usuario medio de Youtube.

Hay otra cosa a tener muy en cuenta y que parece que nadie se acuerda... *Hay dos grandes orquillas de edad + 1 dato interesante*:

- El *32% de usuarios* que entran a Youtube diariamente tienen entre *18 y 25 años*.
- El segundo grupo más grande es de *25 a 35 años con un 25%*.
- El *65%* de la audiencia son *HOMBRES*.

*Si sabes como dirigirte a uno de esos dos grupos, tienes muchísimas más posibilidades de triunfar*. Y ojo, no sirve dirigirse a los dos grupos; cada uno busca cosas diferentes con gustos muy opuestos. Hay pocos nichos que engloben a los dos grandes grupos.

¡Ah! Y lo de los BILLONES, me refería a la manera de medir americana: 3 BILLONES = 3.000.000.000. En casi todo el mundo se usa esta manera de entenderlo, excepto en Europa. En Asia también lo cuentan así.




Don_Quijote dijo:


> Por lo demás, no creo que para hacer un buen vídeo haga falta un buen equipo, sino una buena idea y una forma talentosa de desarrollarlo.



EXACTO. 100%.



Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece el Shotcut como editor de vídeo?, lo estoy comenzando a usar y me parece genial.



Está bien, está a la altura de Filmora, Camtasia,... Son programas sencillos pero eficaces.

Yo uso Premiere, es más complejo aunque merece la pena la calidad de Adobe. Pero esos programas sencillos no tienen que envidiarle muchas cosas a Premiere.


----------



## Inyusto (4 Nov 2022)

Para el que no lo sepa, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, las miniaturas personalizadas del vídeo no las puede poner cualquiera. Creo recordar que cuando estuve tanteando el mundillo este necesitabas 100k subcriptores para ponerlas. Así que cualquiera no puede hacer el típico vídeo de clickbait.

Ganar dinero un YT ahora es tan fácil como lo era ser una estrella de la música en el siglo XX. Tán fácil como cantar, tocar la guitarra y buscarte a un bajo y un batería, grabas la maqueta, la envías a la discográfica y a ganar dinero.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Si eres tia y estas buena puedes hacer videos probandote tangas, sujetadores, etc
> 
> millones de pajilleros los veran y podras vivir la vida en modo facil



Pueden hacer vídeos de lo que sea, incluso durmiendo o tomando el sol, que si se ve suficiente piel, ya irán los virgendoritos en masa a ver el canal


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Lo de hacer videos para YT es una burbuja y para mucha gente que los hace una perdida de dinero.
> ¿Gastar 4.000 € en equipo y emplear 2 dias en hacer un video que van a ver 5k personas y que yt pague 5€? Eso es una puta ruina.
> 
> De forma esporadica veo videos de fotografos y todos terminan dando clases y patrocinados.
> ...



Al precio que está la luz, para hacer 20€ al mes de ingresos te gastas 100 

Suma el internet, el equipo, que necesitarás algún programa, filtro o pluguin de pago para hacer una edición decente,...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

elreydelchandal dijo:


> Pd. lo mejor que puedes hacer es trabajar en Glovo y/o echar el euromillones.
> No irónicamente tienes mas probabilidad de hacerte millonario así,te lo digo por experiencia



Ganarás más pidiendo en la puerta de un súper

Si encima para meterte en el personaje no te duchas y usas siempre la misma ropa, encima ahorras una pasta


----------



## Alberte (4 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pueden hacer vídeos de lo que sea, incluso durmiendo o tomando el sol, que si se ve suficiente piel, ya irán los virgendoritos en masa a ver el canal



YOUTUBE tiene dos niveles de censura. El amarillo (restringido y monetiza muy muy poco) y el rojo (que no monetiza absolutamente nada e incluso te pueden cerrar la cuenta)

Lo de las tías enseñando cacho los suelen clasificar fácilmente como "amarillo" o directamente "rojo". 

Algo que suele funcionar muy bien es un título clickbait para llamar la atención. Un ejemplo son los de la famosa ciclista Cecilia; uno de ello era "Me moje toda por detrás". La clave es que tienen que hilar muy fino y aún así un día te chapan el canal y se acabó.

Esto también provoca situaciones curiosas donde sale lo mejor y peor del ser humano. Hay vídeos con millones de visitas de adolescentes compitiendo con los que los pederastas se ponen las botas y el tipo del canal haciéndose con buenos fajos de dólares.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Nov 2022)

lol hacerse rico con youtube en el año 2022.

Prueba con Bitcoin, que acaba de salir.


----------



## Lord Hades (4 Nov 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


> Para el que no lo sepa, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, las miniaturas personalizadas del vídeo no las puede poner cualquiera. Creo recordar que cuando estuve tanteando el mundillo este necesitabas 100k subcriptores para ponerlas. Así que cualquiera no puede hacer el típico vídeo de clickbait.



No no. Un canal pequeño puede hacer miniaturas personalizadas. Nada más faltaría ya eso para rebelar aún más a la gente jejeje
Se puede, lo que pasa es que tienes que tener todas las opciones rellenadas con datos (móvil, verificación,...)



Inyusto dijo:


> Ganar dinero un YT ahora es tan fácil como lo era ser una estrella de la música en el siglo XX. Tán fácil como cantar, tocar la guitarra y buscarte a un bajo y un batería, grabas la maqueta, la envías a la discográfica y a ganar dinero.



Si tuviera que* resumir en una palabra todo el hilo* hasta ahora que defina lo que se necesita para triunfar en Youtube es:

*TALENTO.*

Vuelvo a insistir y por última vez (no lo digo a mal): No todo el mundo puede ser cantante, actor, artista,... por lo mismo que no todo el mundo puede ganar muchísimo dinero con Youtube (que de eso va el hilo; ganar millones).

*Youtube es un medio de comunicación* dentro de una red social. Si no sabes comunicarte con la gente, mal vas. Y no todos tienen el don de la palabra ni el don de gentes.

Puedes vivir de Youtube muy bien haciendo las cosas bien. Pero si quieres ganar mucho mucho mucho dinero tienes que tener TALENTO.



Pajarotto dijo:


> lol hacerse rico con youtube en el año 2022.



Los hay que están ganando mucho dinero con Youtube y es una realidad porque lo veo todos los días.
Y ahora viene una época de oro para Youtube porque van a habilitar varias opciones que estaban prohibidas antes.

_(pero no me hagáis caso y reíros, estáis en vuestro derecho)_

Con TikTok de competencia cada vez más fuerte, Youtube va a renovarse en 2023.


----------



## Alberte (4 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> lol hacerse rico con youtube en el año 2022.
> 
> Prueba con Bitcoin, que acaba de salir.



Depende de la definición de rico. 

Que te acaben entrando entre 1000 y 2000 cholos todos los meses pudiendo dejar el remo mientras haces algo que encima te apasione...para mí se parece bastante al concepto de ser rico.

Evidentemente no está al alcance de cualquiera, hay ciertas conceptos e ideas que son imposibles de aprender para las personas que llevan la boina enroscada.


----------



## Alberte (4 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> No no. Un canal pequeño puede hacer miniaturas personalizadas. Nada más faltaría ya eso para rebelar aún más a la gente jejeje
> Se puede, lo que pasa es que tienes que tener todas las opciones rellenadas con datos (móvil, verificación,...)
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con lo del talento.

Si bien es cierto que este tipo de conceptos no tienen prácticamente aceptación entre el forero burbujo medio. Es como hablar de física cuántica en el teleclub de un pueblo en los años 70.


----------



## Inyusto (4 Nov 2022)

Una idea es coger a una chortina que esté buena y tenga un poco de desparpajo y que trabaje para ti. Tu le pones el equipo y los guiones, haces la edición de video y repartís beneficios como estimeis conveniente. Con que aparezca un escote con buenas bufas en la miniatura y tenga un mínimo de gracia puede salir redondo.

Hay canales usanos que ponen a macizas haciendo bricolaje. De todas formas aquí los grandes se llevan casi toda la tarta, como en los negocios reales. Todos esos canales de hacklifes de manualidades con cientos de videos y millones de visitas, los vídeos de indonesios construyendo palacetes con palos y arena, etc se nota que tienen detrás a un equipo de profesionales con mucho dinero invertido.


----------



## spica (4 Nov 2022)

Los que mencionas el TALENTO poned algún vídeo de esos talentosos.


----------



## Lord Hades (4 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Los que mencionas el TALENTO poned algún vídeo de esos talentosos.




*Aquí te dejo unos ejemplos para todos los gustos de gente con talento:*

_*aunque ponga los suscriptores, es lo que menos importa, pero es un dato más que señala la gente que los sigue fielmente._


*1- LIZIQI - 17,2 M de Suscriptores*

Empezó subiendo vídeos normalitos (os podéis fijar en la evolución) haciendo sus manualidades y comidas tradicionales chinas. En China se convirtió en una diosa porque también subía sus vídeos a las redes chinas. Ahora hace más de 1 año que no sube vídeos porque está trabajando en la plataforma Douyin y en la tv, donde gana mucho más. Y estoy seguro que los chinos le dieron un toque y dijeron _"antes de darle dinero a los usanos, nos lo das a nosotros"_. A día de hoy no le hace falta seguir subiendo vídeos porque recibe dinero todos los meses de lo que le generan los que ya están subidos.

*> Cobra una media de 10.000 euros al mes SIN SUBIR VÍDEOS. Cuando los subía cobraba tres veces más.

¿POR QUÉ TIENE TALENTO?* Porque ha sabido transmitir sólo con la imagen y el sonido, lo que es vivir el día a día en una casa en plena naturaleza. No necesita nada más que mostrar lo que hace. Sabe usar muy bien el lenguaje universal.




*2- BELUGA - 9,23 M de Suscriptores*

Consiguió lo que nadie sin quererlo. Un chaval de orígen ruso empieza a hacer vídeos de bromas y anécdotas de la famosa plataforma Discord y decide subirlos a Youtube para hacer humor. Ni él sabía que se convertiría en la persona que más dinero ha generado en la historia de Youtube en menos de 6 meses. Son vídeos en inglés (un inglés muy asequible), no muestra su rostro y se inspira en el humor de la gente joven.

*> Cobra una media de 80.000 euros al mes.

¿POR QUÉ TIENE TALENTO?* Porque ha sido un genio usando el humor de una plataforma para hacer vídeos cortos, que enganchan, en los que nadie habla y resume las bromas o memes virales que se comparten en las redes.




*3- EXPERIMENTAR EN CASA - 6,77 M de Suscriptores *_(youtuber español)_

Un idiota decide subir vídeos de experimentos tontos a las redes para probar. ¿Resultado? La gente joven se engancha y quiere saber más. La curiosidad de su comunidad le daba ideas para próximos vídeos y con la interacción entre suscriptores supo descubrir lo que la gente quería.
Se pudo tomar un par de años sabáticos porque vivía de lo que le generaban los 180 vídeos que tenía subidos.

*> Cobra una media de 3.000 euros al mes.

¿POR QUÉ TIENE TALENTO?* Porque, UNA VEZ MÁS, es alguien que ni se le ve la cara y con vídeos de 3 minutos consigue engancharte para saber cómo acabará de destrozada la cosa que meta en esa máquina o aplaste con el coche o mezcle con otras cosas.




*4- PERO ESO ES OTRA HISTORIA - 1,59 M de Suscriptores *_(youtuber español)_

Lo pongo porque soy seguidor suyo y *me encanta lo que hace*. Es experto en historia y decidió subir vídeos con una edición mediocre (a propósito) pero una buena dinámica. Se ha convertido en un referente tan importante que en una entrevista comentaba que incluso las universidades y escuelas, ponen sus vídeos en clase porque explica la historia mejor que los profesores.

*> Cobra una media de 5.000 euros al mes.

¿POR QUÉ TIENE TALENTO?* Porque ha sabido centrarse en su objetivo, que dijo desde el primer momento: Empezar a contar cronológicamente la historia de la humanidad. Lo hace con una prodigiosa narración que resume brutalmente los hechos históricos y además, usa un lenguaje cercano y con cierto humor para atraer a la gente joven.




*5- NICO - RIDE ME FIVE - 1,49 M de Suscriptores *_(youtuber español)_

Otro youtuber que tengo la suerte de seguirle desde sus inicios, cuando nadie veía sus vídeos y me encanta lo que hace. Empezó documentando cosas de motos y decidió tomarse un tiempo sabático viajando con su Honda por todo el mundo. Me interesó porque empieza en África y yo también he estado en algún país africano y tenía curiosidad por ver cómo son otros países. Él mismo, a medida que crecía su canal, comentaba en los primeros vídeos que no se esperaba que tanta gente le siguiera.

*> Cobra una media de 7.000 euros al mes.

¿POR QUÉ TIENE TALENTO?* Porque como español, es de los pocos que se han aventurado a coger una moto e irse con lo puesto a la aventura y por países que no conoce de nada, pero además narrarlo desde una perspectiva original: desde una moto. No se le ve mucho el rostro porque da prioridad a grabar la naturaleza, las rutas en moto y documentar lo que va viviendo por África, muchas veces usando la voz en off.




Podría ponerte cientos de youtubers españoles y de habla hispana que haciendo algo original, con una buena edición (aunque algunos mediocre a nivel técnico) y una buena dinámica, han conseguido hacerse un hueco y ganar mucho dinero.

Tienen talento porque:

- 1. Saben lo que quieren para el canal escogiendo un nicho específico.
- 2. Saben transmitir lo que quieren contar.
- 3. Lo narran (cada uno a su manera) de una forma dinámica, entretenida y que engancha.
- 4. Evolucionan sus vídeos a medida que crece el canal y ellos también crecen profesionalmente con el canal.


*NO HAY MÁS. NO SE PUEDE EXPLICAR MÁS CLARO.*

_(ya me puedes dejar un buen Zanx que me lo he currado jajajaja)_


----------



## spica (4 Nov 2022)

Pues si, un curro impresionante, muchas gracias.
Los vere todos y comentare.




Lord Hades dijo:


> *Aquí te dejo unos ejemplos para todos los gustos de gente con talento:*
> 
> _*aunque ponga los suscriptores, es lo que menos importa, pero es un dato más que señala la gente que los sigue fielmente._
> 
> ...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Nov 2022)

Página 5 y nadie ha hablado de los vídeos infantiles con tropecientosmil millones de visitas.

Abre juguetes sorpresa, sobres de cromos o huevos kinder a mansalva. Mezcla toneladas de slime. Hazle la autopsia a squishies u otros juguetes. Sin hablar ni hostias, solo los juguetes y tus manos.

736 millones esto, para que te hagas una idea.




1000 millones este prenda del cochecito


150 millones este con la maquinita trituradora




Espero que me compres algo bonito cuando mi idea te haya hecho asquerosamente rico.


----------



## Rustin (4 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Y ahora viene una época de oro para Youtube porque van a habilitar varias opciones que estaban prohibidas antes.



¿A qué opciones te refieres? Vi hace poco algo de tener un "nombre personalizado" o algo así. Qué más novedades hay en el frente?



Lord Hades dijo:


> Con TikTok de competencia cada vez más fuerte, Youtube va a renovarse en 2023.



Yo veo que Youtube está intentando parecerse a TikTok (con los "shorts" a los que cada vez dan más preminencia), y sinceramente ya no sé si lo hacen por no perder a las generaciones de millenials, o por terminar de imbecilizar al personal por todos lados.

Lo curioso es que el 99% de anuncios de Youtube son de TikTok y deben de estar dejándose un pastizal en publicidad. Los chinos deben de estar metiendo pasta a patadas, a ver si los occidentales nos volvemos ya imbéciles perdidos, con tanto bailecito y tanta chorrada insustancial.

Un saludo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Lord Hades (4 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Pues si, un curro impresionante, muchas gracias.
> Los vere todos y comentare.



Nah... tranquilo jejeje, sólo son unas referencias para que les eches un vistazo.
No hace falta que veas los vídeos enteros si no te interesan.



HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Página 5 y nadie ha hablado de los vídeos infantiles con tropecientosmil millones de visitas.
> 
> Abre juguetes sorpresa, sobres de cromos o huevos kinder a mansalva. Mezcla toneladas de slime. Hazle la autopsia a squishies u otros juguetes. Sin hablar ni hostias, solo los juguetes y tus manos.
> 
> 736 millones esto, para que te hagas una idea.



El nicho infantil está *ABSOLUTAMENTE colapsado* de vídeos así. Es un nicho que pagan muy poco en inglés y aún menos en otros idiomas. En español creo que no llega ni a 0.20 euros x 1000 visitas.

*Hay tantísima, pero tantísima competencia, que los nuevos canales no consiguen ni una visita*. Por eso, yo en mi caso, no he hablado de ese nicho; es perder el tiempo.



Rustin dijo:


> ¿A qué opciones te refieres? Vi hace poco algo de tener un "nombre personalizado" o algo así. Qué más novedades hay en el frente?





Rustin dijo:


> Yo veo que Youtube está intentando parecerse a TikTok (con los "shorts" a los que cada vez dan más preminencia), y sinceramente ya no sé si lo hacen por no perder a las generaciones de millenials, o por terminar de imbecilizar al personal por todos lados.
> 
> Lo curioso es que el 99% de anuncios de Youtube son de TikTok y deben de estar dejándose un pastizal en publicidad. Los chinos deben de estar metiendo pasta a patadas, a ver si los occidentales nos volvemos ya imbéciles perdidos, con tanto bailecito y tanta chorrada insustancial.



Lo bueno es que, aunque* TikTok* lo esté petando, *es un estercolero de mierda putrefacta*, y los de TikTok lo saben. El 50% de los vídeos son descargados de Youtube y casi la otra mitad son de idiotas haciendo lo único que saben hacer: el idiota.

*Ya no ponen anuncios en TikTok porque ganan mucho más dinero con las moneditas.* Están convirtiendo a la juventud en ludópatas del entretenimiento y ya llegan a mis oídos chavales que se han dejado cientos de euros lanzando moneditas al idiota de turno que se pone a hacer directos y sus padres están denunciando a la plataforma por fomentar el juego.


Por lo que he sabido y se comenta, *Youtube quiere ser el nuevo Youtube en 2023. Me explico*.

*Algunas cosas ya están funcionando* a modo de prueba como: *donar dinero en los directos* y *hacer donaciones en los comentarios* de los vídeos (pero sólo a unos cuantos canales, no todos).

Lo próximo (no confirmado pero en la lista de cosas a probar) es:

-* Podrás utilizar cualquier música con copyright en tus vídeos.* Esto es un enorme alivio para cualquier creador de contenido porque el copyright es una puta mierda. Ahora bien, podrás usarlo, pero un pequeño porcentaje irá al dueño de los derechos. Aunque parezca una chorrada, lo hacen por dos motivos: 1. Aplastar a los bancos de stock multimedia que se están forrando y llevarse ellos el dinero y 2. Monopolizar los recursos para hacer vídeos.

- *Podrás usar cualquier vídeo, aunque tenga copyright*, que esté alojado en Youtube. Pasará lo mismo: un porcentaje de los ingresos irá al dueño de los derechos. Esto es sencillamente insuperable porque te capeaban por cualquier cosa que tuviera copyright.

- *Mejorará la pestaña de Creadores de Contenido* con más opciones y facilidades para crear vídeos.

- *Traducción de audio con IA.* Ya lo probaron con algunos youtubers, pero no funcionó. Ahora parece que lo han mejorado. Podrás ver cualquier vídeo en cualquier idioma y traducir el audio automáticamente con la IA. *Imagínate ahora hacer un vídeo en español y que lo pueda ver y entender cualquier persona del mundo.* Tu audiencia potencial se eleva a un 1000000000%.

- *Habrá una sección como Instagram* para que los usuarios puedan subir sus fotos y su día a día. Ahora es la pestaña Comunidad, pero la quieren mejorar y añadir esas opciones.

- *Los directos mejorarán* en cuanto a que tendrán su propio espacio (ahora es una pestaña medio escondida). Se podrán hacer directos con más usuarios (hasta 12) y hacerlo como TikTok; que cualquiera que esté comentando el directo, pueda subir y participar.

- *Los Podcasts lo están petando* y Spotify se está forrando. Youtube no se quiere quedar atrás y *crearán una sección especializada* en eso.

- Les ha llegado a los jefes de Youtube, las *millones de quejas reclamando que vuelvan los mensajes privados* entre usuarios y es muy probable que lo vuelvan a poner.

- A partir de 2023, cualquier usuario podrá *monetizar los Shorts*. Hasta ahora era sólo una selección de los mejores con más visualizaciones.

- Dicen que *Youtube quiere que todos los canales de tv del mundo se vean en la plataforma*. Sé que llevan tiempo estudiándolo pero no sé si lo acabarán haciendo.

- Mejorarán "Youtube Originals" y *empezarán a hacer películas tipo Netflix*.


Por estas cosas y algunas más que me reservo (jejejeje), *por eso hay razones de peso dentro del sector a que Youtube tendrá otra etapa de oro* a partir de 2023 y quien sepa aprovecharla, ganará mucho dinero.


----------



## spica (4 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *Aquí te dejo unos ejemplos para todos los gustos de gente con talento:*
> 
> _*_
> *4- PERO ESO ES OTRA HISTORIA - 1,59 M de Suscriptores *_(youtuber español)_
> ...



He comenzado viendo a salto de mata el video de Historia.

Lo primero que me llama la atencion ¿tiene autorizacion para usar esas imagenes en el video, tira mucho de comic, imagenes de libros, fotos ...?

¿Un video asi seria posible en EEUU, en foros de alli dicen que en produccion TV y cine como no tengas licencias no vas a poder mostrarlo ni en un pueblo perdido?

He sido investigador de Historia durante años y joder ese video lo veo de gran ayuda para estudiantes, a mi se me hacen muy largos, aparte de que tampoco tengo interes en temas tan generales y tan antiguos como los que trata.

Un estudiante, ve esos videos en el Metro y le puede servir para no ir pez al examen, jajaja.
Supongo que los programas de enseñanza le serviran como indice de su canal, lo supongo pero no lo he comprobado.

Resumen: canal interesante si eres estudiante hasta grado universitario, gran trabajo de buscar material grafico.


----------



## Lord Hades (4 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> He comenzado viendo a salto de mata el video de Historia.
> 
> Lo primero que me llama la atencion ¿tiene autorizacion para usar esas imagenes en el video, tira mucho de comic, imagenes de libros, fotos ...?
> 
> ...




Ya ves, como comento, en las escuelas y universidades usan sus vídeos porque se explica mejor que los profes jajajaja

Puedes utilizar *imágenes durante 5 segundos sin que salte el copyright* y *3 segundos de vídeo* sin que salte el capeo. Es la limitación de Youtube, pero justo arriba le comento a otro usuario que eso lo quitarán y ya se podrá usar libremente cualquier contenido con copyright. 

Si te fijas va muy deprisa para que no le salte el copyright en todo el vídeo. *Es horrible editar así porque tardas semanas en hacer un solo vídeo*. Pero él lo hace y se gana muy bien la vida y le compensa.


----------



## spica (5 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Ya ves, como comento, en las escuelas y universidades usan sus vídeos porque se explica mejor que los profes jajajaja
> 
> Puedes utilizar *imágenes durante 5 segundos sin que salte el copyright* y *3 segundos de vídeo* sin que salte el capeo. Es la limitación de Youtube, pero justo arriba le comento a otro usuario que eso lo quitarán y ya se podrá usar libremente cualquier contenido con copyright.
> 
> Si te fijas va muy deprisa para que no le salte el copyright en todo el vídeo. *Es horrible editar así porque tardas semanas en hacer un solo vídeo*. Pero él lo hace y se gana muy bien la vida y le compensa.





Lo del copyright podrian llegar a un acuerdo con las diferentes sociedades de autores pero eso seria en detrimento de las ganacias de los youtubers.

Habria qque ver como gestionan esa carga, si por canal o en conjunto.
Por ejemplo a _"Matematicas con Juan"_ que no emplea materia protegido le joderian vivo si lo hacen restando cierto porcentaje a las ganancias a todos por igual.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Ya ves, como comento, en las escuelas y universidades usan sus vídeos porque se explica mejor que los profes jajajaja
> 
> Puedes utilizar *imágenes durante 5 segundos sin que salte el copyright* y *3 segundos de vídeo* sin que salte el capeo. Es la limitación de Youtube, pero justo arriba le comento a otro usuario que eso lo quitarán y ya se podrá usar libremente cualquier contenido con copyright.
> 
> Si te fijas va muy deprisa para que no le salte el copyright en todo el vídeo. *Es horrible editar así porque tardas semanas en hacer un solo vídeo*. Pero él lo hace y se gana muy bien la vida y le compensa.



A ver, que yo como formador, tengo los derechos para usar todo el material de paraninfo con fines educativos: es más, de según que contenidos, la propia paraninfo me proporciona: mapas, esquemas, imágenes y vídeos


----------



## spica (5 Nov 2022)

*El video de la china.*

He visto como 4 videos en total no llega a 1 minuto, con eso lo digo todo.
No me capta ningun interes, no veo talento, ni tecnica, ni arte.

Supongo que sus fieles seran los viejos chinos que abandonaron los pueblos hace 30 o 40 años y añoran sus raices y juventud.



Lord Hades dijo:


> *1- LIZIQI - 17,2 M de Suscriptores*


----------



## spica (5 Nov 2022)

*El ruso*. otro que tal baila.

Visto el video del post y el comienzo del Titanic.
¿El ruso padece sindrome alcoholico fetal? Lo digo por hacer el chiste facil y la hiperactividad cortando y pegando en edicion, jajaja.

Bueno, con tematica para bebes puede aprovecharse esa forma de hacer videos.



Lord Hades dijo:


> *2- BELUGA - 9,23 M de Suscriptores*


----------



## spica (5 Nov 2022)

*El de la trituradora.*

A estas alturas ya he comprendido que yo no soy un usuario tipico de YT y por lo tanto la inmensa mayoria pertenecen a otro tipo de gente muy distinta a mi y que seguramente no comprendo y que no pensaba que fueran tan abundantes.

El video ... Parece la version "Como se des-hace, Vallecas edition".

No he aguantado el primer video y mirando la historia parace que solo tira de la maquinita esa y pasar por encima de melones con el coche.
He visto mucho porno de maquinaria en vivo para que un tio con esa mierda de maquina me enganche a ver que pasa.

Y para no cansar mas, *el de la moto*.
De este tipo ya se comento por el foro y me resisto a ver nada de el.
Lo unico que me interesaria es verle soltar dinero para que le dejen hacer el ganso y hacer un ranking de corrupcion por paises.

En este tematica de videos imagino que los viajeros en velero con chortina en tanga tendran 10 veces mas visualizaciones.

*Concluyendo.*
El unico que me ha impresionado es el de Historia y no por lo que dice si no por el tremendo curro de montar esos videos y por el dinamismo.






Lord Hades dijo:


> *3- EXPERIMENTAR EN CASA - 6,77 M de Suscriptores *_(youtuber español)_


----------



## Lord Hades (5 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> *El video de la china.*
> 
> He visto como 4 videos en total no llega a 1 minuto, con eso lo digo todo.
> No me capta ningun interes, no veo talento, ni tecnica, ni arte.
> ...





spica dijo:


> *El ruso*. otro que tal baila.
> 
> Visto el video del post y el comienzo del Titanic.
> ¿El ruso padece sindrome alcoholico fetal? Lo digo por hacer el chiste facil y la hiperactividad cortando y pegando en edicion, jajaja.
> ...





spica dijo:


> *El de la trituradora.*
> 
> A estas alturas ya he comprendido que yo no soy un usuario tipico de YT y por lo tanto la inmensa mayoria pertenecen a otro tipo de gente muy distinta a mi y que seguramente no comprendo y que no pensaba que fueran tan abundantes.
> 
> ...




Te entiendo. Y eso que no he puesto vídeos peores con millones de visitas, sino fliparías.

Pero a veces cuando decimos "talento", se nos viene a la cabeza el niño prodigio que sabe tocar un instrumento o alguien muy inteligente que hace operaciones matemáticas mentales en segundos. Y talento también es aquél que tiene mucha habilidad para hacer algo. Para mí tienen talento dentro de sus nichos.

- Lo de la china, el 80% de su audiencia son mujeres y el resto hombres mayores. Para mí sí que tiene talento porque si uno se fija en los detalles, sabe transmitir muy bien sin decir nada. Y son vídeos que la gente ve porque les relaja (esto es real, se hizo una encuesta de ese tipo de vídeos).

- Lo de Beluga... No sé qué edad tienes (y no la digas) pero me imagino que mayor que yo, que rondo los 30 y pocos. Es el nuevo humor de los jóvenes. Es normal que no te rías porque todo está lleno de _memes_ que sólo los entiendes si estás todo el día pegado a Discord y TikTok. Yo algunas veces me río bastante con él porque conozco los memes que van rulando por las redes y porque me pilla aún "joven".

- El de la trituradora, pienso igual, ya dije cuando lo explicaba que era un idiota. Pero es que sabe hacerlo muy bien y la gente que le ha intentado copiar no ha resultado. Tiene enganchado a todo aquél drogadicto de las redes.

- Lo del motorista, es que es tan famoso porque cuando se empezó a hacer este tipo de cosas, estaban él y dos más (de habla hispana). Fue muy original en su momento y lo ha sabido explotar muy bien dentro del nicho de "viajes". Sé que los moteros le siguen con los ojos cerrados.


Quizás, para que sea más acertado, podríamos cambiar el término TALENTO por APTITUD.



---------------------------
Bufff y eso que dije que hace tiempo que no iba a hablar mucho de Youtube. Es que me conozco, si entro un poco al trapo, me lío a explicar todo y tampoco quiero jajajaja ayer casi no hice nada en el trabajo jajaja


----------



## Turbamulta (5 Nov 2022)

Hay uno por el estilo con una prensa hidraulica de 100 toneladas, nunca habla, la cámara está fija la mayor parte del tiempo y sólo se le ven las manos al cambiar las cosas y a veces un recuadro con la presión ejercida al romper cosas



Y es curioso porque dentro de la chorrada que es puede tener más sentido que simplemente triturar cosas como hace el otro cuando hace "competiciones" de que marca de herramienta o que material resiste más, aun asi tiene menos suscriptores y visitas.


----------



## spica (5 Nov 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Hay uno por el estilo con una prensa hidraulica de 100 toneladas, nunca habla, la cámara está fija la mayor parte del tiempo y sólo se le ven las manos al cambiar las cosas y a veces un recuadro con la presión ejercida al romper cosas
> 
> 
> 
> Y es curioso porque dentro de la chorrada que es puede tener más sentido que simplemente triturar cosas como hace el otro cuando hace "competiciones" de que marca de herramienta o que material resiste más, aun asi tiene menos suscriptores y visitas.



El de la prensa sera de alguna empresa de control de calidades de hormigon y entre probeta y probeta rompe herramientas.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *Aquí te dejo unos ejemplos para todos los gustos de gente con talento:*
> 
> _*aunque ponga los suscriptores, es lo que menos importa, pero es un dato más que señala la gente que los sigue fielmente._
> 
> ...



Cierto todo lo que dices, pero hay que añadir una cosa más.

No solamente deben de tener talento en aquello de lo que hablan o hacen en sus videos, deben de tenerlo en igual o mayor proporción editando, montando y elaborando los vídeos. Muchos de ellos, ojo, porque hay otros que no lo necesitan casi, solo con la actividad que realizan ya vale, pero esos yo diría que són pocos. La china que has puesto primera, sus videos són putas obras maestras de edición y montaje, al nivel de Lubitsch. 

Y fíjate como te tiran con bala cuando mencionas lo del talento. Que es una cosa proscrita en la mentalidad progre inculcada a los chavales de hoy...


----------



## superloki (5 Nov 2022)

Un hilo muy interesante y con información útil para los que se quieran meter en temas de YouTube. Sin embargo, creo que no se ha hablado de una cosa. Llevo mucho tiempo en el foro BHW (Black Hat World) y he visto que hay mucha gente que delega todo el contenido a externos (Fiverr, Upwork, Freelancer, etc.). Obviamente hay que tener un presupuesto de algunos miles de euros, pero la estrategia es que alguien haga el contenido (videos de calidad), y luego solo encargarse del SEO y las estrategias para visibilizar el canal.

Seamos honestos... no todo el mundo tiene talento para hacer videos, ni siquiera en los que no hay que enseñar la cara. En BHW hay gente que NO le ha funcionado esta estrategia, pero otros han conseguido crear un negocio teniendo gente haciendo los videos... ¿Es una estrategia viable hoy en día? También se está hablando mucho de la AI en temas de YouTube e incluso para hacer sitios Web. Esto podría eliminar la necesidad de tener a gente haciendo los videos (aunque nunca sean de la misma calidad).

En mi caso hago videos cortos en Canva para crear ads o promocionar algún producto. No se me da mal, pero no me veo haciendo videos largos en YouTube (no tengo talento para ello). Sin embargo, me atrae cada vez más el outsourcing haciendo una inversión...


----------



## Lord Hades (5 Nov 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Un hilo muy interesante y con información útil para los que se quieran meter en temas de YouTube. Sin embargo, creo que no se ha hablado de una cosa. Llevo mucho tiempo en el foro BHW (Black Hat World) y he visto que hay mucha gente que delega todo el contenido a externos (Fiverr, Upwork, Freelancer, etc.). Obviamente hay que tener un presupuesto de algunos miles de euros, pero la estrategia es que alguien haga el contenido (videos de calidad), y luego solo encargarse del SEO y las estrategias para visibilizar el canal.
> 
> Seamos honestos... no todo el mundo tiene talento para hacer videos, ni siquiera en los que no hay que enseñar la cara. En BHW hay gente que NO le ha funcionado esta estrategia, pero otros han conseguido crear un negocio teniendo gente haciendo los videos... ¿Es una estrategia viable hoy en día? También se está hablando mucho de la AI en temas de YouTube e incluso para hacer sitios Web. Esto podría eliminar la necesidad de tener a gente haciendo los videos (aunque nunca sean de la misma calidad).
> 
> En mi caso hago videos cortos en Canva para crear ads o promocionar algún producto. No se me da mal, pero no me veo haciendo videos largos en YouTube (no tengo talento para ello). Sin embargo, me atrae cada vez más el outsourcing haciendo una inversión...



Sí, la famosa *AUTOMATIZACIÓN DE YOUTUBE*, donde te prometen millones de ingresos y Youtube está lleno de vídeos de cómo hacerlo.
Es una estafa.

*No lo recomiendo para nada, de verdad*. Los que lo hagan, están tirando el dinero. Hay muy pocos que saben editar vídeos y hacer locuciones y esos pocos cobran mucho dinero. Es mejor aprender un fin de semana tú mismo con tutoriales y usar un editor sencillo y eficiente.

Está la moda de contratar a venezolanos y colombianos para que narren vídeos y/o editen vídeos pagándoles 10 euros a cada uno. Esto ya lo tengo estudiado, mirado y comprobado desde hace tiempo y la calidad es CERO y es tan antiprofesional que ni siquiera entienden conceptos básicos.
Súmale además, dolores de cabeza por tener que gestionar la automatización con unos panchitos que la mayoría no tienen ni creatividad.
Y el resultado son vídeos sin personalidad, vacíos de "carácter", mezclas extrañas... *el usuario acaba cerrando el vídeo* a los pocos segundos.

100% comprobado.

Si alguien abre un canal tiene que darle su chispa personal y para eso tiene que hacerlo él mismo.
Si con el tiempo se hace grande el canal, puede hacer como los grandes Youtubers de contratar ÚNICAMENTE a un editor, pero éste es de calidad y sé que gente como TheGrefg, Rubius, MrBeast y demás grandes les pagan un pastón al mes (más de 3000 euros) y algunos hasta conviven con ellos.
Y digo "únicamente" porque para no perder esa chispa, estos youtubers hacen todo lo demás que no sea editar (que no es poco trabajo).

*Hay una excepción que es Ibai LLanos*. Él ya ni se graba a sí mismo ni controla nada. Instaló en su casa un estudio de grabación y además tiene un espacio como las cabinas de realización de las televisiones. NO HACE NADA. Sólo pone la cara y el discurso.
Le funciona porque ha contratado a profesionales del sector y se deja 50.000 euros al mes en eso.
Pero claro, gana 400k al mes + publicidad + eventos. *Dicen que se embolsa cada año entre 8 y 10 millones de euros*.


----------



## Rustin (5 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Lo bueno es que, aunque* TikTok* lo esté petando, *es un estercolero de mierda putrefacta*, y los de TikTok lo saben. El 50% de los vídeos son descargados de Youtube y casi la otra mitad son de idiotas haciendo lo único que saben hacer: el idiota.



Así es, pero creo que aunque TikTok sea un estercolero, las moscas irán ahí. Y la retroalimentación de estupidizar a la población, y que luego esta _demande_ apps estúpidas, es una realidad. Temo que Youtube no sepa ver a largo plazo qué es lo que conviene más, pues hasta ahora han tomado las peores decisiones posibles.

A la Susan Wojcicki la tendrán que despedir, porque básicamente todo lo que ha hecho ha sido instalar mecanismos de censura y nada más.



Lord Hades dijo:


> Por lo que he sabido y se comenta, *Youtube quiere ser el nuevo Youtube en 2023. Me explico*.
> 
> *Algunas cosas ya están funcionando* a modo de prueba como: *donar dinero en los directos* y *hacer donaciones en los comentarios* de los vídeos (pero sólo a unos cuantos canales, no todos).
> 
> ...



Gracias por este aporte, es muy interesante. Desde luego, si son medianamente inteligentes, aplicarían todos estos puntos. Aunque con Google ya se sabe, parece que no hay nadie al frente (Stadia, etc). Seamos optimistas.

Un saludo!


----------



## ArielSka (5 Nov 2022)

Hace poco me quedé atontado viendo vídeos de gente limpiando jardines en EEUU.
El pavo busca la típica casa yanki con jardín, pero busca el jardín más descuidado y mugriento, habla con el tío y se lo limpia gratis, sí, gratis.
Te hace un vídeo de 20 minutos en el que poda toda la maleza y luego ves la reacción del dueño al darse cuenta que vivía en una puta selva. Estos vídeos suman millones de visitas y se hacen currando un día.

Luego hay otra serie de vídeos en que limpian alfombras que parecen sacadas de un vertedero en la India de la cantidad de mierda que llevan encima. No entiendo como alguien puede ser tan guarro....

Creo que los vídeos de limpiezas o de reparar cacharros oxidados despiertan cierta sensación de tranquilidad/paz y te hacen quedarte mirándolos entero. Tienen mucha salida en yotuve.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (5 Nov 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Gatos. Buscad gatos en youtube, hay vídeos con más de un millón de visualizaciones. Se trata de hacer vídeos acariciando gatos o con alguna historia traumática inventada donde tú eres el salvador. Mascotas y ayuda a animales callejeros. Compartid el vídeo en todas las redes sociales y grupos con esa temática.



Yo en Facebook he visto este tipo de vídeos, y suelen provenir de sitios como la India. Algunos se pasan tres pueblos, meten a un perro en un pozo y luego los "rescatadores" lo sacan. Incluso los hay que los meten en charcos de alquitrán y luego los "rescatan".


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (5 Nov 2022)

Subirte a un paso elevado en la autovía y tirar piedras a los coches. Poner maderos en la vía y descarrilar trenes. Y grabarlo todo. De nada


----------



## Turbamulta (5 Nov 2022)

ArielSka dijo:


> Hace poco me quedé atontado viendo vídeos de gente limpiando jardines en EEUU.
> El pavo busca la típica casa yanki con jardín, pero busca el jardín más descuidado y mugriento, habla con el tío y se lo limpia gratis, sí, gratis.
> Te hace un vídeo de 20 minutos en el que poda toda la maleza y luego ves la reacción del dueño al darse cuenta que vivía en una puta selva. Estos vídeos suman millones de visitas y se hacen currando un día.
> 
> ...



En los videos de reparaciones y restauraciones hay muchísimo fake. Gente que provoca averías quemando componentes o falseando lecturas para deslumbrar con la reparación inmediata o que compra aparatos que funcionan en sitios en plan milanuncios y les provoca corrosión superficial enterrándolos meses, exponiendolos a químicos o incluso pintándolos con productos que simulan corrosión y hacer un video de restauro un cortador de queso alemán perdido 70 años en nosedonde.

En restauración de armas sobre todo recomiendan desconfiar de canales que misteriosamente siempre están restaurando armas muy populares por videojuegos o películas de moda pero no armas que no tienen porque ser "raras" pero que fuera del coleccionismo auténtico de armas no son muy conocidas.


----------



## ArielSka (5 Nov 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> En los videos de reparaciones y restauraciones hay muchísimo fake. Gente que provoca averías quemando componentes o falseando lecturas para deslumbrar con la reparación inmediata o que compra aparatos que funcionan en sitios en plan milanuncios y les provoca corrosión superficial enterrándolos meses, exponiendolos a químicos o incluso pintándolos con productos que simulan corrosión y hacer un video de restauro un cortador de queso alemán perdido 70 años en nosedonde.
> 
> En restauración de armas sobre todo recomiendan desconfiar de canales que misteriosamente siempre están restaurando armas muy populares por videojuegos o películas de moda pero no armas que no tienen porque ser "raras" pero que fuera del coleccionismo auténtico de armas no son muy conocidas.



Algunas veces he pensado en eso mismo. Es que aumentan mucho más las visitas si pasas todo ese material oxidado por el "compresor de arena", es bastante satisfactorio ver cómo se remueve el óxido tan fácil y sale el metal casi limpio.
Hay un indio que sí que parece que mete aparatos en charcos de mierda para luego grabarse limpiandolo.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (5 Nov 2022)

Ahora en los vídeos se puede poner "Super Thanks", que se trata de un botón para que la gente pueda donar. Yo un par de veces doné a unos canales a través del Super Thanks.






Activar y gestionar la función Super Thanks - Ayuda de YouTube


La función Super Thanks (anteriormente llamada "ovación") permite a los creadores obtener ingresos de una fuente distinta e interactuar con los usuarios que quieren demostrarles más agradecimiento



support.google.com


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (6 Nov 2022)

si te sirve de guía para miniaturas:

- Si hay tetas hago click
- Si hay un soyboy con la boca abierta no hago click


----------



## Turbamulta (6 Nov 2022)

ArielSka dijo:


> Algunas veces he pensado en eso mismo. Es que aumentan mucho más las visitas si pasas todo ese material oxidado por el "compresor de arena", es bastante satisfactorio ver cómo se remueve el óxido tan fácil y sale el metal casi limpio.
> Hay un indio que sí que parece que mete aparatos en charcos de mierda para luego grabarse limpiandolo.



Hay tipos en USA que se dedican a ir tirando cables con imán junto a puentes y les salen armas que restauran. Muy sospechoso o es que viven en una zona de gangsta y saben donde tiran las armas que tampoco veo claro restaurar un arma que potencialmente puede asociarse a un crimen.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (6 Nov 2022)

En cinco a;os, la mayor'ia de los v'ideos estar'an hechos y pensandos por IAs.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2022)

Invoco a @Lord Hades 

Si simplemente, quiero tener algo de audiencia, sin ánimos de monetizar, los shorts funcionan?

Es decir, si abro un canal con shorts de cosas de coleccionismo, YouTube se los enseñará a alguien

Ya sé lo del título atrayente, los hashtags, etc


----------



## Lord Hades (7 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Invoco a @Lord Hades
> 
> Si simplemente, quiero tener algo de audiencia, sin ánimos de monetizar, los shorts funcionan?
> 
> ...



Sí, de hecho, el algoritmo de los Shorts no usa el mismo esquema que el de los vídeos convencionales. Hay más "democracia" en los Shorts, lo que quiere decir que tendrás más exposición con los Shorts. Pero por el contrario, nos vamos al otro extremo: si no gusta el Short, el próximo que subas se lo mostrará a menos gente y así sucesivamente (que no sucede con los vídeos convencionales).

Y es más difícil hacer un buen Short que un buen vídeo. 
Los Shorts tienen un límite de 60 segundos, pero los que realmente funcionan son los que duran menos: 15 o 30 segundos.
Hay menos margen de maniobra. 
En pocos segundos tienes que tener muy claro lo que quieres decir y cómo hacerlo. Tiene que tener mucho gancho.

A partir de 2023 podrás monetizarlos si quieres.


----------



## TomasLuso (7 Nov 2022)

elreydelchandal dijo:


> Pd. lo mejor que puedes hacer es trabajar en Glovo y/o echar el euromillones.
> No irónicamente tienes mas probabilidad de hacerte millonario así,te lo digo por experiencia



Glovo es basura... Para citar curritos almenos JustEat o cualquier otra jajaja


----------



## Será en Octubre (7 Nov 2022)

Tetas, coños y culos. Siempre funciona.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (8 Nov 2022)

Lo malo que tiene YouTube es que no puedes bloquear países, y con ésto de la nueva ley de influencers, me imagino que habrá gente a la que no le interese que sus vídeos se vean en España. 
Me he pasado al Dailymotion. No busco monetizar, sólo quiero usarlo a modo de espacio publicitario para promocionar mi trabajo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2022)

Invoco a @Lord Hades para que me diga alguna web o canal con consejos para iniciarse en Twitch (sobretodo que me ayude con la configuración de OBS o twitch studio)


----------



## politicodemadreputa (12 Nov 2022)

yo te doy el nick que puedes usar : DOGFUCKER, la tematica del canal cae de cajon...


----------



## Lord Hades (12 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Invoco a @Lord Hades para que me diga alguna web o canal con consejos para iniciarse en Twitch (sobretodo que me ayude con la configuración de OBS o twitch studio)



Lamento decirte que no estoy puesto en Twitch, sólo a nivel usuario y casi por obligación para comprobar que algunos anuncios se muestran tal cuál están en contrato.

OBS es el software que usa la gran mayoría de streamers en Twitch. Es fácil para cosas como grabar pantalla de lo que haces en el pc, pero para Twitch sí que requiere conocimientos. Lo suyo sería ponerse un tutorial en Youtube, si lo supiera te lo explicaba sin duda. 

He echado un vistazo y te dejo un tutorial que parece completo, de un gordaco que se pasa todo el día delante del pc (esos saben más xD):





Normalmente para tener audiencia y crecer "rápido" en Twitch, lo ideal es empezar en Youtube y trasladarlos luego ahí. Es lo que suelen hacer la gran mayoría. 
Ganarte un hueco en Twitch directamente sin pasar por Youtube te costará mucho más, así que si ese es tu plan, no pierdas la fe; lo puedes conseguir pero te costará más.

Las temáticas que más triunfan en Twitch son de gameplays o de tías guarras jugando de manera patosa para poner a 1000 a los adolescentes. 
Luego también está el tema Actualidad (entrevistas u opinión de política y sociedad), pero está casi igual de petado que las anteriores.


----------



## angel2929 (12 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *¿Al grano? OK.
> 
> 1-* Con esa mentalidad JAMÁS harás dinero en Youtube porque te quemarás (sí, por mucho que creas que no).
> 
> ...




Requiere mucho tiempo , planificación, un buen guión...


El guión:


----------



## AntiT0d0 (12 Nov 2022)

Fat Cat


----------



## Lord Hades (12 Nov 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Requiere mucho tiempo , planificación, un buen guión...
> 
> 
> El guión:



Ya, ese tipo de canales también los comento en el hilo. 
Son canales para idiotas o para cuando alguien literalmente quiere perder el tiempo con algo estúpido. *Y triunfan muchísimo*.

Pero aún así, donde ves sencillez, hay varias horas de edición y pensar cómo posicionarlo en Youtube (y no es tarea rápida para nada).


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Lamento decirte que no estoy puesto en Twitch, sólo a nivel usuario y casi por obligación para comprobar que algunos anuncios se muestran tal cuál están en contrato.
> 
> OBS es el software que usa la gran mayoría de streamers en Twitch. Es fácil para cosas como grabar pantalla de lo que haces en el pc, pero para Twitch sí que requiere conocimientos. Lo suyo sería ponerse un tutorial en Youtube, si lo supiera te lo explicaba sin duda.
> 
> ...



Han quitado lo de poder subir vídeos a Twitch a menos que tengas los requisitos para ser afiliado

Me estoy peleando con el tema y algo está saliendo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Requiere mucho tiempo , planificación, un buen guión...
> 
> 
> El guión:



Es el tol mundo es güeno de summers versión moderna

El problema de este tipo de vídeos es lo que dice @Lord Hades: que para un vídeo de 8 minutos, lo mismo han estado 5 horas grabando

Y necesitas, varias cámaras, poner micros en varios sitios para conseguir grabar las reacciones

Y lo mismo te sale un vídeo de 8 minutos, como te salen 30 minutos buenos, como no te sale una mierda porque se ha desenfocado la cámara, justo cuando la víctima ha dicho "qué hijo de puta" pasa una ambulancia o se cruza alguien y te tapa a las víctimas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Nov 2022)

Lo de los canales troom troom o 123 GO, qué futuro le ves?

Al principio se curraban los vídeos, pero últimamente reciclan mucho (lo mismo graban un par de sketches y el resto del vídeo lo rellenan con material de otros de sus vídeos)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Nov 2022)

Le voy a meter horas al obs y a ver si voy aprendiendo cosas nuevas y me monto un canal de muñequitos en twitch y luego resubiendo el material a YouTube


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Nov 2022)

En cuanto al tema streaming ya sea en twitch lo de las tías marcando y enseñando escote y haciendo el monguer con cualquier cosa que haga ruiditos para justificar que hacen asmr es demencial 

Fijo que tendrán su legión de simps que estarán suscritos y pagando sus 5€ mensuales 

Ya si eso, las que valgan ya usarán todo eso para atraer tráfico a su onlyfans


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Nov 2022)

Doy dos datos que salen en el Big data como la tendencia por excelencia ....miedo e infidelidad.....después de eso usen la imaginación


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Nov 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Doy dos datos que salen en el Big data como la tendencia por excelencia ....miedo e infidelidad.....después de eso usen la imaginación



Sobre miedo, hay mucho madmaxista de salón haciendo vídeos sobre el colapso de la economía 

Sobre infidelidad, hay mucho panchito haciendo vídeos sobre como retener a tu pareja o como recuperarla, sacados de material de libros de autoayuda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Nov 2022)

El otro día estaba viendo el streaming de un charlatán futbolero 

Y se pone a decir gracias fulanito por hacerte suscriptor porque eso me ayuda a compensar gastos, porque no os podéis imaginar los gastos que tiene esto. En ese momento, me salí de su directo 

Qué putos gastos tiene hacer streaming? 

Un aro de luz, en el action 10€
Una webcam, 5€ me ha costado la última que compré (logitech) 
Un micro bueno (son 30€) pero con uno barato tiras (en mi caso, ya la webcam lleva micrófono 
El equipo ya lo tienes, y para hacer streaming de charleta, tampoco hace falta un maquinón (entiendo que el que sea gamer, sí que requerirá dejarse pasta en el equipo y en los juegos)
La silla gamer, es opcional 
El Internet, ya lo estaría pagando de antes 

El único gasto que tiene, es lo que le cobre movistar y dazn por ver el fútbol (pero eso ya lo paga mucha gente sin ser streamer)

O es que me dejo algo?


----------



## Xaki-navaja (13 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El otro día estaba viendo el streaming de un charlatán futbolero
> 
> Y se pone a decir gracias fulanito por hacerte suscriptor porque eso me ayuda a compensar gastos, porque no os podéis imaginar los gastos que tiene esto. En ese momento, me salí de su directo
> 
> ...



Así a groso modo, El mayor gasto es el del psiquiatra, hablar solo es lo que tiene.

El segundo es el sedentarismo, pasarse horas sentado es genial para la salud.

El último es el stress de no saber si dentro de 3 meses vas a tener suscripciones o rebuscando en los contenedores de consum.

Y esos 3 gastos no son de los baratos sino que son de los que se llevan vidas por delante.


----------



## Turilly (13 Nov 2022)

@Lord Hades Te quería preguntar, porque de otro hilo sobre YouTube comentaste q trabajabas en una agencia en Barcelona.

Ahora mismo tengo el canal monetizado pero abandonado. Lo bueno, q todos los videos siguen generando visitas, es todo contenido evergreen. Y junto con un compañero vamos a animarnos a meterle horas. ¿Me puedes dar contacto de tu agencia? Entiendo q no por público, pero vamos, alguna forma de pedir cita y acercarme a Barcelona aprovechando q estos meses estoy trabajando en Huesca.


----------



## Beto (13 Nov 2022)

Los vídeos que veo son tan frikis que no creo que aquí triunfaran....pero normalmente si sale la cara de un gilipollas al que ahostiarias no clico nunca. 

Hay muchos vídeos de gente que camina por ciudades o pueblos y vas viendo sitios que jamás podrías. Tienen muchas visitas pero claro, tienen su encanto.
Hay uno muy famoso que va en bici BMX por calles de California, lo malo es que se pone a hacer trucos y eso me aburre

Bonsáis, maquetas, la de casitas con cajas de cartón, los que viajan en barco por el mundo...


Hay muchos de música para dormir con millones de visitas


----------



## Beto (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Lord Hades (13 Nov 2022)

Turilly dijo:


> @Lord Hades Te quería preguntar, porque de otro hilo sobre YouTube comentaste q trabajabas en una agencia en Barcelona.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo el canal monetizado pero abandonado. Lo bueno, q todos los videos siguen generando visitas, es todo contenido evergreen. Y junto con un compañero vamos a animarnos a meterle horas. ¿Me puedes dar contacto de tu agencia? Entiendo q no por público, pero vamos, alguna forma de pedir cita y acercarme a Barcelona aprovechando q estos meses estoy trabajando en Huesca.



Sí, en Barcelona.

Ya te lo comenté en el otro hilo. Si este no fuera un foro lleno de tarados, trolls y gente desgraciada que busca echar mierda en los demás para sentirse mejor, te daría con mucho gusto la dirección. Pero lo lamento, ya dije que no mezclo el foro con mi vida personal.
Y no es porque no me fíe de ti, es que todos sabemos como es este foro. Ya han pasado cosas y alguien comentó que incluso miran los mensajes privados.

Si necesitas consejos y tal, te puedo echar un cable por aquí.



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Fijo que tendrán su legión de simps que estarán suscritos y pagando sus 5€ mensuales



La gente que tiene a partir de 1000 suscriptores, ya puede vivir medianamente bien. Sólo con la suscripción básica que son 4,99 €, se queda la mitad, y la otra mitad para la plataforma.

*1000 x 2,5 = 2.500 euros al mes*

Sin contar los ingresos por publicidad y sin contar suscripciones más caras (que las hay y muchos recurren a ellas).



Beto dijo:


> Hay muchos vídeos de gente que camina por ciudades o pueblos y vas viendo sitios que jamás podrías. Tienen muchas visitas pero claro, tienen su encanto.
> Hay uno muy famoso que va en bici BMX por calles de California, lo malo es que se pone a hacer trucos y eso me aburre



Esos vídeos generan muchísimo dinero y no es un nicho petado ni hay demasiada competencia. La única dificultad que hay es que hay que escoger, o bien ciudades muy conocidas o sitios con mucho encanto para que la gente haga click.

La otra cosa tediosa es pasarte un día entero con la cámara paseando jajajaja (y con un buen estabilizador)


----------



## ElMatareyes (13 Nov 2022)

Nunca mejor dicho.
Hay solo un par de fórmulas seguras.
1) ser mujer y poner tetas en primer plano y en las miniaturas. Debes estar buena o producirte para estarlo (como aquella china con los fake filtros). 
2) ser nórdico y jugar videojuegos, comentarlos con acentillo.

Para el resto es una puta ruleta.


----------



## ElMatareyes (13 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Sí, en Barcelona.
> 
> Ya te lo comenté en el otro hilo. Si este no fuera un foro lleno de tarados, trolls y gente desgraciada que busca echar mierda en los demás para sentirse mejor, te daría con mucho gusto la dirección. Pero lo lamento, ya dije que no mezclo el foro con mi vida personal.
> Y no es porque no me fíe de ti, es que todos sabemos como es este foro. Ya han pasado cosas y alguien comentó que incluso miran los mensajes privados.
> ...



Creo que confundes suscripción con ser "miembro" de lo que sea en canales de Youtube.
Me hace gracia quien se gasta dinero en esto.


----------



## ElMatareyes (13 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> No pienso igual, pero te doy mi opinión con lo que veo cada día.
> 
> No es necesario gastar mucho en un buen equipo. Te dejo un ejemplo lowcost en plan pobre:
> 
> ...



"Tenemos clientes que..."
Como sabemos que en realidad quieres pillar cliente para tus máster clases en producción videos de Youtube?
No serías el primero en "no autógrafos gracias, no mezclo vida privada solo quiero ayudar"
Y luego a 50 euros una membresía de 10 videos personalizados solo pa ti".

Yo ya no creo en nada ni en nadie.


----------



## Lord Hades (13 Nov 2022)

ElMatareyes dijo:


> Creo que confundes suscripción con ser "miembro" de lo que sea en canales de Youtube.
> Me hace gracia quien se gasta dinero en esto.



Suscribirse, unirse, ser miembro,... son sinónimos, ya sabemos a lo que nos referimos en general. No hace falta ser tan técnico.



ElMatareyes dijo:


> "Tenemos clientes que..."
> Como sabemos que en realidad quieres pillar cliente para tus máster clases en producción videos de Youtube?
> No serías el primero en "no autógrafos gracias, no mezclo vida privada solo quiero ayudar"
> Y luego a 50 euros una membresía de 10 videos personalizados solo pa ti".
> ...



¿Pillar clientes? ¿Tú te has leído el hilo?
Y además, le acabo de decir a uno justo arriba de tu comentario que no acepto venderme ni nada que tenga que ver con mi trabajo.
Y en varios hilos sobre Youtube de hace tiempo, repito lo mismo: NO ACEPTO NI MENSAJES PRIVADOS SOBRE YOUTUBE (porque en otro hilo me enviaron un montón de mensajes privados), NI MEZCLAR MI PROFESIÓN CON ESTO.

No me interesa, ni me compensa, ni tengo ganas de más dolores de cabeza (de los que ya tengo con mi trabajo).

Aquí doy algunos consejos y punto. Pero con gente que piensa así como tú, se van las ganas de ayudar a alguien; que es lo que pasó en el otro hilo.


----------



## Turilly (13 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Sí, en Barcelona.
> 
> Ya te lo comenté en el otro hilo. Si este no fuera un foro lleno de tarados, trolls y gente desgraciada que busca echar mierda en los demás para sentirse mejor, te daría con mucho gusto la dirección. Pero lo lamento, ya dije que no mezclo el foro con mi vida personal.
> Y no es porque no me fíe de ti, es que todos sabemos como es este foro. Ya han pasado cosas y alguien comentó que incluso miran los mensajes privados.
> ...



No te preocupes. Lo entiendo perfectamente. Era más porq por lo q te he leído, no eres el típico vendehumos, y yo soy viejuno y prefiero siempre hablar con gente q me da confianza. Se q el Romu con Bigseo no es malo, pero el personaje me echa Patras.

Nada, echaré un vistazo, hablaré con tres-cuatro agencias y veremos q tal. Ya te preguntaré q te parecen cuando vaya a tirarme a la piscina, q al fin y al cabo ese mundo no debe ser muy grande. Y ya no son dudas, es más establecer un plan a medio plazo, más allá de grabar lo q ese día tengo ganas, dirigido a hacer sostenible las horas q tenga q echarle. Gracias por lo q vas dejando caer


----------



## Komanche O_o (13 Nov 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Poniendo el titulo en ingles para tener mas mercado.
> 
> Cantidad de gente hace videos de chorradas, muchas veces videos COPIADOS y tiene millones y millones de visitas.
> 
> Tengo entendido que por cada 1000 visitas es 1€ de remuneracion o algo así.



Enseña las tetas, gordi.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Sobre miedo, hay mucho madmaxista de salón haciendo vídeos sobre el colapso de la economía
> 
> Sobre infidelidad, hay mucho panchito haciendo vídeos sobre como retener a tu pareja o como recuperarla, sacados de material de libros de autoayuda



Exacto ....pero mira en habla inglesa lo de cámara oculta de infidelidad son los más vistos y los de miedo ... comentar videos super extraños o armar misterio sobre algo es lo que más tráfico tiene .


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Nov 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


> Una idea es coger a una chortina que esté buena y tenga un poco de desparpajo y que trabaje para ti. Tu le pones el equipo y los guiones, haces la edición de video y repartís beneficios como estimeis conveniente. Con que aparezca un escote con buenas bufas en la miniatura y tenga un mínimo de gracia puede salir redondo.
> 
> Hay canales usanos que ponen a macizas haciendo bricolaje. De todas formas aquí los grandes se llevan casi toda la tarta, como en los negocios reales. Todos esos canales de hacklifes de manualidades con cientos de videos y millones de visitas, los vídeos de indonesios construyendo palacetes con palos y arena, etc se nota que tienen detrás a un equipo de profesionales con mucho dinero invertido.



Lo que hay en todo el mundo es una escasez enorme de mujeres jóvenes,delgadas y guapas. Es lo mejor que se puede ser en la vida. Donde quiera que las pongas ,triunfas. Así pues, los hombres están enormemente sedientos de ellas. Muchos no tienen una cerca en años. Algunos nunca.

Ese vídeo tiene visitas porque todo el mundo está esperando que se le suba la falda.


----------



## kasper98 (14 Nov 2022)

Hazte un onlifan

Enviado desde mi RMX2063 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nate (14 Nov 2022)

Alberte dijo:


> Ahora *una empresa de consultoría*, no obstante los dientes me salieron a base de comer muchas hostias en la empresa que tuve de mantenimiento industrial (servicios muy especializados y a la vez transversales) durante quince años donde vi el ojo de Sauron de sectores como telecomunicaciones, banca, energía, materias primas...
> 
> Ciertamente esto de los youtubers y nuevos negocios relacionados con marketing digital son una puta risa comparado con las piscinas de tiburones de algunos de los sectores que mencioné antes y que también llevo. Precisamente *como profe de universidad* cuento lo que nunca se suele contar, por ejemplo tema de sobres, putas y farlopa.



No hay más que decir, señoría.


----------



## nate (14 Nov 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Lo que hay en todo el mundo es una escasez enorme de mujeres jóvenes,delgadas y guapas. Es lo mejor que se puede ser en la vida. Donde quiera que las pongas ,triunfas. Así pues, los hombres están enormemente sedientos de ellas. Muchos no tienen una cerca en años. Algunos nunca.
> 
> Ese vídeo tiene visitas porque todo el mundo está esperando que se le suba la falda.



Es que es verdad. Son tan rematadamente putas que se ponen a bricolar en ropita de salir a zorrear. Es increible.


----------



## Esflinter (14 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *¿Al grano? OK.
> 
> 1-* Con esa mentalidad JAMÁS harás dinero en Youtube porque te quemarás (sí, por mucho que creas que no).
> 
> ...



Eres el pancho de los tutoriales de excel?


----------



## Esflinter (14 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Lo de hacer videos para YT es una burbuja y para mucha gente que los hace una perdida de dinero.
> ¿Gastar 4.000 € en equipo y emplear 2 dias en hacer un video que van a ver 5k personas y que yt pague 5€? Eso es una puta ruina.
> 
> De forma esporadica veo videos de fotografos y todos terminan dando clases y patrocinados.
> ...



Igual lo que quieren es ganar MAS dinero aun. Digo


----------



## spica (14 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Aquí doy algunos consejos y punto. Pero con gente que piensa así como tú, se van las ganas de ayudar a alguien; que es lo que pasó en el otro hilo.



¿Algun editor de video gratuito, sin marca de agua?

Ya conozco que algo se ha comentado de Shotcut, ¿algun otro?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Algun editor de video gratuito, sin marca de agua?
> 
> Ya conozco que algo se ha comentado de Shotcut, ¿algun otro?



para cosas básicas:

Online clipchamp
en pc el movie maker
en mac el imovie


----------



## Lord Hades (14 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Algun editor de video gratuito, sin marca de agua?
> 
> Ya conozco que algo se ha comentado de Shotcut, ¿algun otro?



*Filmora* _(el más sencillo de todos aunque no simple)_ o *DaVinci Resolve* _(algunas superproducciones cinematográficas se han editado parcialmente con este programa)_

SON LOS MEJORES Y COMPLETAMENTE *GRATIS*.

Para ellos necesitarás algún tutorial, pero no es muy complicado; te pones alguno de 20 minutillos y ya lo pillas rápido. La clave es ir cogiendo el hábito de entrar a trastear tus ediciones; que así es como mejor se aprende.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> *Filmora* _(el más sencillo de todos aunque no simple)_ o *DaVinci Resolve* _(algunas superproducciones cinematográficas se han editado parcialmente con este programa)_
> 
> SON LOS MEJORES Y COMPLETAMENTE *GRATIS*.
> 
> Para ellos necesitarás algún tutorial, pero no es muy complicado, te pones alguno de 20 minutillos y ya lo pillas rápido. La clave es ir cogiendo el hábito de entrar a trastear tus ediciones; que así es como mejor se aprende.



Pero lo que más va a necesitar es disco duro y una muy buena tarjeta gráfica para hacer el render del vídeo

Y un Catalogador y Organizador de Archivos multimedia que permita poner etiquetas


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (15 Nov 2022)

al principio de youtube se veian muchos videos chorras que te salian recomndados , ahora ya solo se siguen a youtubers solventes no mamarrrachos..


----------



## jkaza (15 Nov 2022)

Te compras una bicicleta, enseñas culo y escote, y como novio te echas un cuckold que te grabe mientras dices cosas random...

Quién sabe, a lo mejor funciona.


----------



## Nefersen (15 Nov 2022)

Qué interesante este hilo, ya se echaba de menos. Especialmente los informados comentarios de Lord Hades.

Yo estudié un tiempo este fenómeno de Utube, y concluí que los factores esenciales del éxito en la plataforma son los siguientes:

1) Mensaje sencillo: un concepto que pueda entender un niño tonto o incluso alguien de izquierdas, y que no obligue a un esfuerzo intelectual, sólo un disfrute superficial.
2) Mensaje universal: un concepto que no dependa del idioma ni la cultura, que todos puedan apreciar.
3) Mensaje empático: un concepto que apele a la empatía natural o el sentimentalismo.
4) Mensaje llamativo: un concepto que provoque el click impulsivo.
5) Mensaje continuo: un concepto que permita un suministro constante de episodios, para crear adicción.

Como ejemplo de todo esto os presento un canal que tiene 7 millones de subscriptores. ¿Qué tiene de especial?

El fulano se ha comprado un mono y dos o tres mascotas que tiene en su casa, y compone con mucho ingenio historietas con el mono Bibi y sus amigos. (Mensaje sencillo). Como son pelis mudas, no necesitan traducción (mensaje universal). Como viste al monito como un bebé, genera un estímulo empático automático (mensaje empático). Como plantea imágenes inusitadas, como un mono jugando con un pato o con un loro, llama la atención de inmediato, (mensaje llamativo). Como no se tiene que mover de su casa para producir el video a un coste ridículo, puede permitirse un suministro constante de videos que encima replica en varios canales en distintos idiomas, (mensaje continuo).



Este tiene 38 millones de visitas, y así tiene cientos. No quiero ni imaginar la pasta acumulada que hará cada mes.

Realmente, Utube es una plataforma con su propia dinámica y su propio lenguaje, y creo que lo más inteligente que se puede decir es que, si te haces rico en Utube, es porque haces videos con tanta pasión que los harías aunque no cobrases un euro por ellos.

Yo fue el primer sorprendido cuando posteé mi primer video y alcanzó 10 millones de visitas. Aquí os lo posteo para que le echéis una ojeada.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Nov 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> al principio de youtube se veian muchos videos chorras que te salian recomndados , ahora ya solo se siguen a youtubers solventes no mamarrrachos..



Algunos se piensan que en Alphabet (google) aún hay sitio para el posicionamiento orgánico


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Nov 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Te compras una bicicleta, enseñas culo y escote, y como novio te echas un cuckold que te grabe mientras dices cosas random...
> 
> Quién sabe, a lo mejor funciona.



Ahora se lleva sin bicicleta

Preparacionismo extremo

Tía que en su vida ha pisado una cocina, se pone a hacer una tortilla de patatas en medio de la nada (supuestamente en mitad de la selva)

O se pone a intentar pescar en vete a saber tú que riachuelo

Lo importante es que marce culo y tetas y enseñe suficiente carne dentro de los límites de youtube


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> A ver, entonces ¿por que hay que hacer videos para yt: por vanidad, por amor al arte, por enseñar gratis, etc?



Yo escucho a un chabal que me gusta mucho cómo cuenta las cosas.
Habla de hackeos en las consolas pero de un modo entretenido.
El tío empezó haciendo el gamba en Youtube, pero fue definiendo la orientación del canal sobre la marcha.
En un vídeo cuenta como le dio por ahí. El tío le gustaba ver videos de yt y le dio por hacer los suyos, encontró que lo de las consolas y hackeos gustaba y siguió por ahí.


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Nov 2022)

La gente quiere Sexo.
Está todo inventado. Mira los miles de canales con videos de tías probándose lencería y cosas así, algunos tienen millones de visitas.
¿Ah, que No has nacido mujer? Pues disfruta del privilegio de haber nacido hombre, machirulo!


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Nov 2022)

Hay un vídeo de lord daughter que sigue un curso de mierda para ganar dinero desatendida mente con YouTube y le funciona. Pero vamos el desatendido es la polla de ridículo.

Te recomiendo que veas ese vídeo. Más porque de algún modo tiene éxito en la tontería.


----------



## JuanMacClane (15 Nov 2022)

Nastya aprueba el hilo.

Por otro lado los que os reís de los canales para niños, analizando juguetes, etc... hasta para eso hay que tener arte y saber hacer.

Y pillo sitio que me interesa desde hace tiempo subir Paco-videos


----------



## nate (15 Nov 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Te compras una bicicleta, enseñas culo y escote, y como novio te echas un cuckold que te grabe mientras dices cosas random...
> 
> Quién sabe, a lo mejor funciona.



A Cecilia le funcionó. Luego se pasó al onlyfans.... pero eso ya es otra historia


----------



## gazza (15 Nov 2022)

Siempre tienes la opción de hacer chistes con la parienta, como los del youjajaja o algo así


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> La triste realidad. Muchos colores y caras de subnormal, tetas, letras vistosas... La miniatura y el vídeo es lo primero. El contenido interno, un subnormal gritando a la cámara y gesticulando, o una zorra ajustándose el escote



luego me dicen que la gente no es subnormal ni se la debería lanzar por un barranco

un 15-20% es lo que debería de quedar vivo para que se pudiera decir que nuestra especie merece la pena


----------



## Visilleras (15 Nov 2022)

- Busca "Cash-Cow Youtube Channel" en Fiverr
- Mira un gig que esté bien valorado, con más de 100 pedidos y 5 estrellas
- Habla con el pakistaní o indio de turno antes de que te haga el canal, para decidir un nicho con mucho tráfico
- Apoquina 400 o 600 pavos
- Espera a que el tipo termine el trabajo
- Y ya está: Ahí tienes tu canal monetizado con 10 vídeos que son link-baiting puro que seguramente pasen del tiempo de visionado necesario para monetizar en a penas un par de meses
- Sube un vídeo por semana que engargues a otro paquistaní (entre 10 y 30 dólares por video)
- Dedícale unas 3 o 4 horas al dia para crear "engagement" (conseguir visitas y TIEMPO de visualización que te permita nmonetizar el contenido)
- Vuelve al paso 1 y prueba con otro nicho una vez que ese primer canal funcione prácticamente sólo
- De nada


----------



## superloki (15 Nov 2022)

Aunque ya se ha hablado de los canales automáticos de YouTube con una informativa opinión de Lord Hades, se que muchos intentarán seguir ese camino (yo no lo he descartado todavía). Hace tiempo que estoy viendo videos del canal DreamCloud, y es precisamente de como automatizar los videos y no tener que contratar en Fiverr u otras plataformas. Hacen uso de herramientas (gratuitas y de pago) de todo tipo, incluyendo IA para poder hacer unos videos razonablemente decentes. Lo explican paso por paso en muchos de sus videos, aunque habría que darle alguna vuelta en ciertos aspectos. 

Aunque la metodología se repite bastante, da una buena idea a nivel técnico de como hacer un canal automatizado. Siempre se puede sacar una idea de este tipo de canales...



https://www.youtube.com/@Dreamcloud


----------



## spica (15 Nov 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Aunque la metodología se repite bastante, da una buena idea a nivel técnico de como hacer un canal automatizado. Siempre se puede sacar una idea de este tipo de canales...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/@Dreamcloud



Tiene buena pinta ese canal.


----------



## biba ecuador (15 Nov 2022)

A partir de qué cantidad hay que dar las buenas tardes a Acienda?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Nov 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> A partir de qué cantidad hay que dar las buenas tardes a Acienda?



A hacienda a partir de 22k si no tienes otros ingresos

A quien hay que dar las buenas tardes desde el primer euro es a la seguridad social


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Nov 2022)

Casi cuaquier temática. Nadie te puede decir cuál triunfará. Es como querer revelarte el número del Euromillones de esta semana.

Pero algo que te apasione y te divierta al mismo tiempo y, a ser posible, que te requiera el menor gasto de inversión.

Este señor lleva tiempo ganándose la vida recorriendo el mundo sobre ruedas y grabando desde el salpicadero. Algo muy simple pero que genera muchas visitas, sin música, sin derechos de autor, sin conflictos:



Es tan popular que le salieron muchos imitadores, pero creo que este fue pionero en profesionalizar el concepto.

Échale imaginación y no preguntes. Haz.



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A hacienda a partir de 22k si no tienes otros ingresos
> 
> A quien hay que dar las buenas tardes desde el primer euro es a la seguridad social



Es al revés.

Sólo es obligatorio darse de alta y pagar la cuota (Seguridad Social) si superas el salario mínimo interprofesional, que no sé si son 13.510€ al año o lo subieron, seguramente. Hasta que no superas esa cantidad, no entra la Seguridad Social.

Debajo de esa cantidad, y desde el primer euro, sí que entra la Agencia Tributaria a través de los modelos 036 o 037.

Doy fe porque así lo hice yo un tiempo.


----------



## Segismunda (16 Nov 2022)

TÍTULO DE VÍDEO:


*PINTO con CACA portales de vecinos e instalo una CAM: Fecal REACTIONS!*

Si con esto no te haces rico yo ya no sé.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (16 Nov 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Un buen día, empiezo a recibir comentarios a mansalva y empieza a verse a lo bestia. Cada vez que miraba, tenía miles de visitas más.
> Me alegré, claro, aunque *no entendía por qué había pasado desapercibido durante meses y de repente éxito.*
> Alcanzó las 80.000 visitas y, de repente, la visitas pararon.
> El aumento de las visitas duró como dos meses. El cambio fue súbito. Yo no hice absolutamente nada.
> Pienso que esos cambios se debieron a ajustes en los algoritmos de Youtube, pues yo no hice nada para cambiar las tendencias....



*Ese aumento de visitas pudo deberse a que alguien (admirador) subió el enlace del vídeo a una página muy visitada. Ha pasado con algún vídeo sobre mí (no mío). Los enlaces son vitales. Un mal vídeo en una gran página, se verá.

@Lord Hades @Alberte @AmericanSamoa *


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 Nov 2022)

Comprate una bici y te grabas yendo por los montes enfocandote al canalillo por un trayecto con muchos baches.
Oh wait que eres tio...
Entonces te jodes y remas.


----------



## Mentekator (16 Nov 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Comprate una bici y te grabas yendo por los montes enfocandote al canalillo por un trayecto con muchos baches.
> Oh wait que eres tio...
> Entonces te jodes y remas.



siempre puede ponerse un tanga y que se le salgan los cojoncillos por los laterales, no subestimes el público gay.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Nov 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> *Ese aumento de visitas pudo deberse a que alguien (admirador) subió el enlace del vídeo a una página muy visitada. Ha pasado con algún vídeo sobre mí (no mío). Los enlaces son vitales. Un mal vídeo en una gran página, se verá.
> 
> @Lord Hades @Alberte @AmericanSamoa *



De ti hay alguna entrevista que vi en su día. Pero entiendo que tú autorizaste dicho vídeo, ¿correcto?


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (17 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> De ti hay alguna entrevista que vi en su día. Pero entiendo que tú autorizaste dicho vídeo, ¿correcto?



*Amigo viajero @AmericanSamoa: Yo autorizo por adelantado CUALQUIER vídeo con mi cara o mis escritos (o mis chistes gráficos sobre traidores). Incluso me gusta que me incluyan en un «Los 10 peores tatus faciales» (en inglés). Todo me vale; y ahora, más urgente lo considero. Porque si, gracias a esa imagen, la persona me busca en Burbuja, y se informa (del cuento Kovid) por casualidad, habré (habremos) salvado alguna vida. Ojalá algún genio de la publicidad me use y me incluya en su estrategia disidente y humanista. Quiero ser un payaso que salve, no que ignore.

@bric @Manufacturer @Raulisimo *


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> *Amigo viajero @AmericanSamoa: Yo autorizo por adelantado CUALQUIER vídeo con mi cara o mis escritos (o mis chistes gráficos sobre traidores). Incluso me gusta que me incluyan en un «Los 10 peores tatus faciales» (en inglés). Todo me vale; y ahora, más urgente lo considero. Porque si, gracias a esa imagen, la persona me busca en Burbuja, y se informa (del cuento Kovid) por casualidad, habré (habremos) salvado alguna vida. Ojalá algún genio de la publicidad me use y me incluya en su estrategia disidente y humanista. Quiero ser un payaso que salve, no que ignore.
> 
> @bric @Manufacturer @Raulisimo *



Yo ya estoy cansado de salvar vidas y de que no me lo agradezca nadie.

Con su pan se lo coman.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (17 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Yo ya estoy cansado de salvar vidas y de que no me lo agradezca nadie.
> 
> Con su pan se lo coman.


----------



## JuanMacClane (18 Nov 2022)

Venga va ¿quien de vosotros es el de éste canal?


----------



## Nefersen (18 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sólo es obligatorio darse de alta y pagar la cuota (Seguridad Social) si superas el salario mínimo interprofesional, que no sé si son 13.510€ al año o lo subieron, seguramente. Hasta que no superas esa cantidad, no entra la Seguridad Social.
> 
> Debajo de esa cantidad, y desde el primer euro, sí que entra la Agencia Tributaria a través de los modelos 036 o 037.
> 
> Doy fe porque así lo hice yo un tiempo.




Esto que comentas no está 100% claro, dada la asquerosa inseguridad jurídica de este estercolero.

*“Es obligatorio darse de alta en autónomos cuando se desarrolla la actividad de forma habitual”*
La normativa (art. 305.1 LGSS) define de este modo *quién es un trabajador autónomo: *_“305.1. Estarán obligatoriamente incluidas en el campo de aplicación del Régimen Especial de la Seguridad Social de los Trabajadores por Cuenta Propia o Autónomos las personas físicas mayores de dieciocho años que realicen de forma habitual, personal, directa, por cuenta propia y fuera del ámbito de dirección y organización de otra persona, una actividad económica o profesional a título lucrativo, den o no ocupación a trabajadores por cuenta ajena, en los términos y condiciones que se determinen en esta ley y en sus normas de aplicación y desarrollo.”_



> Se considera trabajador por cuenta propia o autónomo *aquel que realiza de forma habitual, personal y directa una actividad económica a título lucrativo*, sin sujeción por ella a contrato de trabajo y aunque utilice el servicio remunerado de otras personas.



*El autónomo, por lo tanto, es un profesional que desarrolla su actividad de forma personal, directa y habitual. * Y es en este último concepto, el de la *“habitualidad”* donde está la clave para saber en qué momento uno tiene que darse de alta como autónomo.

Una persona que genera muy pocos ingresos al mes, o ninguno ¿se considera que está ejerciendo su actividad de forma habitual y por lo tanto debe darse de alta en el régimen de autónomos (RETA)?


En este punto es donde la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social (TGSS) y los Tribunales tienen distintas interpretaciones de la ley.

*La propia Administración reconoce que la obligatoriedad del alta en autónomos no está bien regulada*
En la Ley de Autónomos, se incluye una disposición adicional (4ª) en la que se indica que en la Subcomisión del Congreso de los Diputados se determinarán los diferentes elementos que condicionan el concepto de habitualidad para la incorporación obligatoria en el régimen de autónomos y _“se prestará especial atención a los trabajadores por cuenta propia cuyos ingresos íntegros no superen la cuantía del salario mínimo interprofesional.”_

Efectivamente, ese es el problema; la situación de los autónomos cuyos ingresos no superan el Salario Mínimo Interprofesional (SMI) (965 euros al mes en 14 pagas en 2021), algo que es frecuente cuando se inician actividades de autoempleo o trabajos como freelance.

Y ahora que los políticos ya son conscientes del problema y hasta que el legislador decida clarificar la situación, ¿Cuál es el criterio que hay que seguir?

*a) El criterio de la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social: si hay actividad, debe haber alta*
En reiteradas ocasiones, los responsables de la Seguridad Social comentan en público que _“se ha extendido la idea errónea” de que cualquier trabajo por cuenta propia con previsión de ingresos inferiores al salario mínimo interprofesional no obliga al alta en RETA, y eso no es así, ya que “si hay ejercicio de actividad hay alta en RETA, con independencia del resultado económico”._

Este criterio es el que viene sosteniendo habitualmente la TGSS. Basta con llamar a su teléfono de información para obtener la misma respuesta: se considera como autónomo y por lo tanto,* debe darse de alta en el RETA a quien desarrolla la actividad de forma personal, directa y habitual, como señala la ley, y no hay excepciones en función del tipo de actividad, gremio o ingresos reducidos.*

Esa es al menos la “versión oficial” que transmite la Seguridad Social. Luego, conversando con los técnicos, reconocen que pueden darse casos de “actividades marginales” con unos ingresos muy reducidos en las que la obligatoriedad del alta es más difícil de justificar, pero insisten en que *podemos estar ante un cambio de criterio de la administración*, ante la proliferación de actividades de autoempleo en la economía sumergida que hacen una competencia desleal a los autónomos que si cumplen con sus obligaciones de alta.

*b) La jurisprudencia del Tribunal Supremo: hay habitualidad cuando los ingresos superan el SMI*
La sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de 29 de octubre de 1997 y posteriormente, la de 20 de marzo de 2007 se pronunciaron sobre el significado del requisito de habitualidad a la que se refiere la normativa vigente sobre Seguridad Social para darse de alta en el Régimen Especial de Autónomos.

Tanto en esta como en otras sentencias posteriores, *el requisito de habitualidad se basa en los ingresos obtenidos por la actividad económica realizada*, de tal manera que* si no se supera el Salario Mínimo Interprofesional (SMI), no existiría la obligación de darse de alta en el régimen de autónomos de la Seguridad Social.*

Esta interpretación de la jurisprudencia es la que permite que personas que realizan actividades puntuales, por las que ingresan al año menos de* 13.510 €* (SMI en 2021 tras la anunciada subida desde el 1 de septiembre de 2021) no se estén dando de alta en autónomos en Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social y tan solo lo hagan en Hacienda, eso si, declarando sus ingresos, porque la obligación de facturar existe desde el primer euro que se genera.

*El dilema: ¿qué hacer? ¿sigo el criterio de la Seguridad Social o el de los Tribunales?*
El conflicto que se le plantea al profesional que genera muy pocos ingresos al mes es si seguir a) el criterio de la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social, según el cual la obligación del alta no depende de los ingresos, sino de la habitualidad de la actividad, o por el contrario, b) el mantenido por los Tribunales, que fijan en los ingresos superiores al Salario Mínimo Profesional el punto a partir del cual la actividad es habitual y por lo tanto, el alta en autónomos sería obligatoria.

Ante esta situación de incertidumbre y hasta que el legislador clarifique la situación, *estas pueden ser algunas sugerencias prácticas*, ya que a día de hoy no hay una regla matemática que deje claro cuándo el alta es obligatoria:


*Busca información sobre tu actividad concreta y contacta con otros profesionales o autónomos de tu ámbito.* Hay sectores donde la exigencia de la Seguridad Social es mucho más estricta y en los que frecuentemente se cruzan datos con otras administraciones para detectar actividades sin alta.
*Busca asesoramiento profesional.* Hay asesorías con una cuota mensual reducida para autónomo que te pueden informar, según tu caso, de la probabilidad de que la Tesorería te pueda obligar al alta según tu nivel de ingresos.
*Considera si según tus previsiones de actividad y facturación puedes darte de alta en el Régimen de Autónomos*. Intenta aprovechar alguna de las bonificaciones y reducciones, o la Tarifa Plana de 60 euros al mes de cuota. Ten en cuenta que al darte de alta estarás protegido frente a accidentes, enfermedad, cese de actividad y estarás cotizando para tu jubilación.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (18 Nov 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esto que comentas no está 100% claro, dada la asquerosa inseguridad jurídica de este estercolero.



Está 100% claro porque yo lo hice. Además, legalmente está estipulado así. De paso, es lo que me indicó mi asesoría fiscal. No me van a recomendar un procedimiento que no sea legal.

La Ley dice eso, y eso es lo que es (tu mismo artículo dice lo mismo que puse yo, de hecho), y no lo que diga un chupatintas de la Seguridad Social sin ningún tipo de poder para saltarse la Ley.

Ahora: quien quiera tirar su dinero a la basura y regalarle 300 euros a la Seguridad Social para emitir una factura, pues allá él. Hay gente para todo en la vida.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2022)

Lo de la "habitualidad" tiene su miga. 
Yo me puedo dedicar a pintar cuadros y vender 1 al año por 5000 euros. Vender 1 cuadro al año es una actividad habitual?


Y puedo hacer un video en youtube explicando como invertir en fondos de gestión activa y ser tan bueno que tiene 1.000.000 de visitas al año y que eso me genere 1000 euros al mes, sin hacer nada más que ese video en un momento puntual.


Estos del Estado se creen que los negocios de hoy en día son como los de antes, de abrir la persiana y estar ahí todo el día atendiendo a los clientes.


----------



## Nefersen (19 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Está 100% claro porque yo lo hice. Además, legalmente está estipulado así. De paso, es lo que me indicó mi asesoría fiscal. No me van a recomendar un procedimiento que no sea legal.
> 
> La Ley dice eso, y eso es lo que es (tu mismo artículo dice lo mismo que puse yo, de hecho), y no lo que diga un chupatintas de la Seguridad Social sin ningún tipo de poder para saltarse la Ley.
> 
> Ahora: quien quiera tirar su dinero a la basura y regalarle 300 euros a la Seguridad Social para emitir una factura, pues allá él. Hay gente para todo en la vida.



Que lo hayas hecho no demuestra nada. Que te lo indique tu asesoría, menos. 

El chupatintas de la SS tiene autotutela judicial, lo que significa que tiene derecho a embargarte la cuenta corriente si se le cruzan los cables, y eres tú el que debe recurrir.

La ley dice lo que dice: "que no sea ACTIVIDAD HABITUAL", no, que cobre menos que el salario mínimo.


----------



## Nefersen (19 Nov 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo de la "habitualidad" tiene su miga.
> Yo me puedo dedicar a pintar cuadros y vender 1 al año por 5000 euros. Vender 1 cuadro al año es una actividad habitual?
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso el criterio objetivo razonable sería el SMI. Pero nuestros queridos legisladores, con tanto cambio climático y feminismo, no tienen tiempo a corregir y aclarar este tema.


----------



## spica (19 Nov 2022)

Respecto a lo de Hacienda y la SS.

Os estais liando de mala manera, tener un canal de YT no es ningun trabajo por lo tanto no corresponde ni alta en Hacienda ni la SS.

Pongamos que haceis 1 video semanal con 2.000 visulaizaciones y cobrais 8 € al mes, todo un exito ¿ de verdad creeis que Hacienda os abrira expediente y os daran de alta de oficio en la SS?

Esto es como los escritores de libros, tambien la norma dice que el escritor de libros se encuadra en el RETA-
Hay miles de escritores que escriben libros que dedican horas diarias a escibir, ¿creeis que estan dados de alta en el RETA vendiendo 50 libros o 300 en cada edicion?

¿Creeis que los 200.000 socios de la SGAE estan dados de alta en la SS?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (19 Nov 2022)

Saca el rabo


----------



## F650 (19 Nov 2022)

Muy interesante el hilo, un saludo a lord Hades por su dedicación a aclaraciones, es de agradecer alguien en el sector que hable con naturalidad.


----------



## Gorgias (19 Nov 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Que lo hayas hecho no demuestra nada. Que te lo indique tu asesoría, menos.
> 
> El chupatintas de la SS tiene autotutela judicial, lo que significa que tiene derecho a embargarte la cuenta corriente si se le cruzan los cables, y eres tú el que debe recurrir.
> 
> La ley dice lo que dice: "que no sea ACTIVIDAD HABITUAL", no, que cobre menos que el salario mínimo.




Con respecto al consejo de las asesorias no hay que olvidar que el responsable legal de lo que se haga es el contribuyente y que todos los famosos que han sido presa de la Agencia Tributaria siguieron el consejo de sus asesores.


----------



## Alberte (19 Nov 2022)

Para todos los que estáis pensando en montar algo, yo os diría que es IMPRESCINDIBLE el veros el documental "Hechos probados" que tuvieron colgado los de idealista este verano. (Yo lo comparto con todos mis clientes y alumnos de emprendimiento).

La gente no tiene ni la menor idea de cómo funciona "realmente" hacienda, de verdad que llega a dar escalofríos verlo.

Ninguna cadena ni pública ni privada quiso emitirlo (tampoco Netflix). De prensa solo el ABC hizo mención.









El documental que Hacienda no quiere que veas


Alejo Moreno tomó la historia de Agapito García, caracterizado por Hacienda como el mayor moroso de España, y demostró que la Agencia Tributaria abusa de su poder. Por eso su documental 'Hechos Probados' ha sido ignorado en los circuitos oficiales



www.abc.es





Ya os digo, si queréis montar algo (aunque es recomendable para todo el mundo), NO ES UNA OPCIÓN NO VERLO


----------



## Cipote descapullao (23 Nov 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Qué interesante este hilo, ya se echaba de menos. Especialmente los informados comentarios de Lord Hades.
> 
> Yo estudié un tiempo este fenómeno de Utube, y concluí que los factores esenciales del éxito en la plataforma son los siguientes:
> 
> ...



Dexedrinas y Bela Lugosi, añoranza del granulado blanco y naranja. Es usted un veterano, amigo.


----------



## Catacroquer (23 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> Tener un canal de YT no es ningun trabajo por lo tanto no corresponde ni alta en Hacienda ni la SS.



Los que efectivamente creen que no es un trabajo ganan entre cero y menos. Por eso no tienen que darse de alta en hacienda o en la SS.


----------



## spica (25 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Si se sabe aprovechar y se hace bien, *te aseguro* que se gana mucho dinero.



¿Que te parece ese canal?
Menudo curro se mete el chaval.

https://www.youtube.com/@AaronsAnimals


----------



## Lord Hades (25 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Que te parece ese canal?
> Menudo curro se mete el chaval.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/@AaronsAnimals



No lo conocía, he visto un poco por encima su canal cuando me lo has puesto y está muy bien hecho. 
MUY CURRADO EFECTIVAMENTE.

Y veo que se lo merece. Casi *7,5 millones de suscriptores* y una *media de 50 millones de visualizaciones por vídeo*.

Es el claro ejemplo que hace lo que le apasiona y se divierte haciéndolo.

Calculo, y no me equivocaría porque ya tengo mucha experiencia, que debe estar ganando una media de *100.000 euros al mes*. 
*Y si tiene sponsors* (que no lo he visto), *subiría al doble*. 
Y si encima pone *afiliados a Amazon* con productos para gatos, *podría ganar 10 veces más* con ese tráfico de visualizaciones (seguro que lo hace).

Y por eso creo que no sube tantos vídeos seguidos. Le compensa hacer 1 cada cierto tiempo para lo que está ganando. Los que ganan mucho dinero, no suelen subir vídeos seguidos porque no les hace falta. Viven de las "rentas" por así decirlo.


----------



## spica (25 Nov 2022)

Menudo nivel tiene el chaval, el video que pongo mas abajo son miles de $.
20 actores, camiones, produccion a saco, casoplones, buen barrio, etc.

Pero bueno si gana la burrada que pone Lord Hades se lo puede permitir.


----------



## Faldo (30 Nov 2022)

Yo llevo meses preparando un canal, horas de formación en videografía, edición, neuromarketing, miles de € gastados en equipo, etc.

Y estoy empezando a grabar y doy vergüenza ajena. 

En los videos voy a meter mucho humor, pero creo que metiendo chistes sobre lo patetico que lo hago, va a ser la única manera de salvar el invento.    

Esto va a ser duro....


----------



## spica (30 Nov 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Yo llevo meses preparando un canal



De que va el canal?


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Nov 2022)

Llama caranchoa a alguien por la calle


----------



## Faldo (30 Nov 2022)

spica dijo:


> De que va el canal?



Historia

Mezclar humor y cultura, tipo como esto es otra historia, pero mas enfocado en un tema y mezclando varios estilos como enseñando la cara, en off y vblogging por la calle.

Lo hare en formato teleserie, con una historia lineal con un principio y final programados, cuando termine luego abriré otros temas según vaya viendo.

Estoy preparando el primero, pero no creare el canal hasta que tenga un grupo de unos cuantos videos preparados para empezar el grupo de siguientes cuando ya vaya publicando los primeros y asi ya tener un flujo de videos constantes.

Los chascarrillos y bromas las editare en formato vertical para publicarlas en YT shorts, TickTock ect, a ver si puedo atraer publico.

En principio me esta gustado como va quedando menos yo mismo, no soy actor, nunca he hecho nada parecido y se nota. Uso Teleprompter porque sin el me es imposible ponerme delante de la cámara y decir dos palabras. Asi que tendré que aprender a trabajar con él, tampoco pronuncio bien y cometo errores que no me entero cuando estoy grabando y luego noto en la edición. Un poco desastre. Aunque se me esta ocurriendo reírme de mi mismo como hace este https://www.youtube.com/@DanielFfez que parece que funciona bien.

Pero bueno, ya lo ire puliendo.

Para la monetización, aparte de lo que pueda sacar de youtube, intentare mostrar cosas en los videos relacionados con lo que estoy diciendo para que las gente los pueda comprar.

Hare directos pero pocos, una vez al mes como mucho solo para interactuar con la gente. Llevare temas trabajados para enseñar cosas.

Creare una comunidad de patreons y como mi contenido va a tener video semiprofesional que ire licenciando mi idea en un estado primitivo es ofrecer este contenido para que lo usen gratuitamente con licencia. Luego también contenido extra en exclusiva que ya vere que me invento.

Luego esos videos semiprofesionales los meteré en canales de contenido licenciados.

Y bueno alguna otra idea de negocio que tengo para ir picando por ahi y por alla para que de muchos poquitos me permita vivir de esto.

Pero eso esta todo muy verde, solo me estoy centrando en el contenido ahora.

En mi cabeza se ve todo muy espectacular.


----------



## spica (30 Nov 2022)

Si que es ambicioso el proyecto.
Podrias hacer un teaser para que lo veamos.




Faldo dijo:


> Historia
> 
> Mezclar humor y cultura, tipo como esto es otra historia, pero mas enfocado en un tema y mezclando varios estilos como enseñando la cara, en off y vblogging por la calle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Invoco a @Lord Hades 

Este tipo Goyo Gómez lo calificó como vende humos, pero viendo su canal, cuenta cosas bastante interesantes

Como por ejemplo, la prueba que ha hecho sobre YouTube en modo automático



La única duda es si YouTube te aprobaría la monetización de este tipo de canales


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Y ya de paso @Lord Hades a ver si me puedes dar una sugerencia sobre como hacer cambiar de opinión a YouTube

Tengo este canal: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClCGGTfzjk-gdQCNAI2hqAg

Era una prueba porque era uno de esos temas evergreen que se estaban poniendo de moda

Así que recopilé material, lo "compilé" y lo subí al canal

Hay un par de vídeos que se hicieron populares y tienen cientos de miles de visualizaciones y de forma casi pasiva he llegado a los 1300 seguidores

Pero al hacer la petición de monetización recibí esto como respuesta


----------



## Lord Hades (4 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Invoco a @Lord Hades
> 
> Este tipo Goyo Gómez lo calificó como vende humos, pero viendo su canal, cuenta cosas bastante interesantes
> 
> ...



Efectivamente *es un vendehumos* como el 99% de los que hacen ese tipo de contenido.

Lo que cuenta es cierto, pero lo exagera MUCHÍSIMO para que parezca que vas a ganar mucho dinero y no es así. Los que le hacen caso acaban trabajando mil horas y ganando menos que un sueldo decente.

Yo le conozco de ver algunos vídeos suyos y recuerdo que en uno dijo que había ganado 25k al mes y que para él todo es muy fácil y casi es millonario sin hacer nada.

*Si realmente eres millonario, no te pones a hacer vídeos*, editarlos y además contar los secretos que te han llevado a ser millonario; sino que vives como un rey y te guardas tus técnicas.

*¿Por qué lo hace y por qué lo hacen millones como él?* Porque el nicho de las *Finanzas* es de los que más se paga en Youtube junto con el de *Tecnología*. La última vez que lo miré ronda los 12 euros x 1000 vistas.



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y ya de paso @Lord Hades a ver si me puedes dar una sugerencia sobre como hacer cambiar de opinión a YouTube
> 
> Tengo este canal: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClCGGTfzjk-gdQCNAI2hqAg
> 
> ...



Está clarísimo por qué no te lo han monetizado, te digo algunos *puntos más importantes de lo que más odia Youtube*:

- Cuelgas sólo imágenes que en su mayoría deben tener copyright o sean de modelos que han posado para marcas comerciales _(se pueden poner fotos con copyright pero no abusar de ello y poner todo el vídeo lleno de fotos)_.
- No hay vídeos de stock ni vídeos hechos por ti que aporten contenido original.
- Las fotos son estáticas y eso es lo que más odia Youtube de todas las cosas del mundo mundial.
- El vídeo en general es plano, lineal.
- No cuenta nada concreto o explica algo interesante.
- No hay ninguna voz que aporte un plus al contenido_ (ya dijimos que no era necesario voz pero al ser un contenido simple, el hecho de que no tenga voz, lo empeora mucho más)._
- Posiblemente hayan detectado _(sea cierto o no)_ que te has copiado de otro canal.

Muchos creen que para aprobarse un canal a su monetización, lo hace un algoritmo y no es así.

Esto que voy a contar se supone que es secreto profesional pero no creo que cambie nada si lo digo: Hay una persona real que lo que hace es mirar tus 3 vídeos con más visitas y tus 3 vídeos con menos visitas. Pasa el vídeo por un software por si hay algún tipo de sonido con copyright. Luego por otro software por si la imagen es plagio de otros vídeos. Mira que no haya una exagerada elaboración con IA.

Si todo está ok, vuelven a los 3 mejores vídeos y lo califican como "interesante" o no. Si no es así, te descartan todo el canal.

*¿Qué lo hace interesante o no?* Pues que no tenga los puntos que he puesto de lo que más odia Youtube.

Hay gente_ (hablo en general)_ que dice: _"A mí me tiene manía Youtube porque no me han monetizado y a otros sí"_. Y no es así.

La persona que lo revisa no tiene nada personal contra los creadores de contenido y si algún canal parecido está monetizando es porque se monetizó antes de entrar en vigor las nuevas normas de Youtube. Por eso algunos que hacen lo mismo monetizan y otros no. Pero tarde o temprano les acaban quitando la monetización porque lo acaba detectando el algoritmo.

_(los puntos no es que los piense yo, es lo que piensa Youtube, está en sus bases, esas que nadie leemos jejeje)_

*¿SOLUCIÓN?* Normalmente te suelen decir con detalle los fallos y las opciones para que lo corrijas. En este caso pone "contenido reutilizado". Eso quiere decir que de todos los puntos que te he dicho, lo que más destaca es que has abusado de poner un chorrón de fotos estáticas y con derechos muy restringidos.

Mi consejo es que rehagas el canal. Los vídeos así no te los van a monetizar. Lo siento, seguro que en mayor o menor medida te lo habrás currado.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Dic 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Efectivamente *es un vendehumos* como el 99% de los que hacen ese tipo de contenido.
> 
> Lo que cuenta es cierto, pero lo exagera MUCHÍSIMO para que parezca que vas a ganar mucho dinero y no es así. Los que le hacen caso acaban trabajando mil horas y ganando menos que un sueldo decente.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias

Me lo curré durante una semana y fue un fracaso

Y de repente, un día, un par de vídeos subieron como la espuma porque es un contenido que les molan a la niñas de 14 años, que por lo que me han puesto en comentarios, se lo ponen de fondo mientras hacen los deberes o pasan la tarde en su cuarto

Ya me curraré otra cosa, a ver si funciona y a youtube le gusta más


----------



## Gorrino (4 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Poniendo el titulo en ingles para tener mas mercado.
> 
> Cantidad de gente hace videos de chorradas, muchas veces videos COPIADOS y tiene millones y millones de visitas.
> 
> Tengo entendido que por cada 1000 visitas es 1€ de remuneracion o algo así.



Vives en Warcelona? Si quieres hacemos streaming por twich hablando de temas similares a los que se tocan en el fluoro. Seguro que hay mercado y podemos dejar de trabajar, cosa que aborrezco.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Vives en Warcelona? Si quieres hacemos streaming por twich hablando de temas similares a los que se tocan en el fluoro. Seguro que hay mercado y podemos dejar de trabajar, cosa que aborrezco.



Yo creo que el mercado ahora es el paco canal de locutor de radio hablando de cualquier mierda, cuanto más polémica mejor

Estoy viendo mucho canal de conversación futbolera de bar o de cafetería de oficina

Te pillas un puto aro de luz o un par de lámparas potentes para tener buena iluminación, y con el móvil a poco que sea un poco decente ya tiras para grabar los vídeos

Te coges, las webs de mundodeportivo, sport, as y marca y te pones a leer y luego comentar cada puta noticia (al principio igual tienes que tomar notas o escribirte un guión esquemático, pero con el tiempo le cogerás el puntillo, y ya sabrás que coño quiere oír tu audiencia. Cuanto más hooligan y sesgados sean tus comentarios más seguidores conseguirás


----------



## Gorrino (5 Ene 2023)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo creo que el mercado ahora es el paco canal de locutor de radio hablando de cualquier mierda, cuanto más polémica mejor
> 
> Estoy viendo mucho canal de conversación futbolera de bar o de cafetería de oficina
> 
> ...



Si quieres podemos probar en plan tertulia paco.


----------



## spica (6 Ene 2023)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tengo entendido que por cada 1000 visitas es 1€ de remuneracion o algo así.




Hay un tio que hizo un video instalando una puerta, tiene 40.000 visitas en 5 años y dice que le han pagado el doble de la puerta.


----------



## jkaza (6 Ene 2023)

Por qué no hacéis un canal en YouTube un grupito de burbus comentando las noticias destacadas del floro, usando jerga burbu y diciendo todo lo que por aquí escribís?

Eso sí que sería muy alfota, y no estar preocupados de peinarse los pelopollas que tenéis y disimular las calbas.

Que alguien abra jilo proponiéndolo. Yo me animo a participar y dar la jeta


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (6 Ene 2023)

Hay una pava que está ganando millones haciendo vídeos de Excel.


----------



## jkaza (6 Ene 2023)

Dejaos de mariconadas, sois alfotas o incels?



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/quienes-se-animan-a-crear-un-canal-de-twitch.1882010/


----------



## Reinseiki (6 Ene 2023)

Lord Hades dijo:


> Efectivamente *es un vendehumos* como el 99% de los que hacen ese tipo de contenido.
> 
> Lo que cuenta es cierto, pero lo exagera MUCHÍSIMO para que parezca que vas a ganar mucho dinero y no es así. Los que le hacen caso acaban trabajando mil horas y ganando menos que un sueldo decente.
> 
> ...



hablando de nichos crees que es viable compaginar varios en un canal y que por tu carisma,cara forma de hablar haga que youtub los recomiende ? o ya directame mejor hacer varios canales por el algoritmo que te abandonaria ?

pd ese cabron no es vendehumos sino un estafador y plagiador descarado de videos y miniaturas solo que con su careto pero el tema y contenido del video suele estar 100% copiado, parece yotub que no revisa tanto esas cosas


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Ene 2023)

Veo mucho YT. Me gustan algunos canales de gente que va a restaurantes, y, todavía más, los de gente que come en puestos por la calle en diferentes países. Te meten en un restaurante corriente japonés y ves a los dueños currando a las 5:00 hasta las 12 que empieza a llegar la gente y te van contando que este bar ya era de mi padre, bla, bla, bla.

Imagino que un canal en inglés de algo parecido rodado en España tendría su público.



Me gusta la música clásica y creo que un canal del que se puede aprender muchísimo, no solo de música sino de cómo montar un canal en YT es el de Jaime altozano. Ahora ya juega en otra liga, entrevistando a Rosalía y tal, pero los videos del principio son imprescindibles.



https://www.youtube.com/@JaimeAltozano/videos



Hay algunos canales de fitness que me gustan, pero creo que hay que huir de la generalidad. Los que se pueden meter en miles y miles de seguidores son los que atacan un nicho específico: fitness para mayores de 60 años, culturismo para veganos, culo 10, cosas así. Un canal generalista se come un mojón a no ser que sea muy muy bueno. Live anabolic, un canal acojonante, en inglés. Dos mendas viejunos hablando de dieta, ejercicio, testosterona, etc, pero con los pies en el suelo. Durante el confinamiento tuvieron unas tandas de ejercicios desde el salón de su casa que los llevaron al medio millón de seguidores.



https://www.youtube.com/@LiveAnabolic



Si eres de una zona turística, molan los canales que te descubren cosas que desconoces de los sitios de vacaciones, y somos muchos los que antes de ir de vacaciones a un sitio, vemos algunos videos.


----------



## Lord Hades (6 Ene 2023)

Reinseiki dijo:


> hablando de nichos crees que es viable compaginar varios en un canal y que por tu carisma,cara forma de hablar haga que youtub los recomiende ? o ya directame mejor hacer varios canales por el algoritmo que te abandonaria ?
> 
> pd ese cabron no es vendehumos sino un estafador y plagiador descarado de videos y miniaturas solo que con su careto pero el tema y contenido del video suele estar 100% copiado, parece yotub que no revisa tanto esas cosas



Antes Youtube penalizaba los canales que no seguían una misma línea. Hace años que ya no. Sigue haciéndolo pero con contenido muy cutre y que claramente está copiado de otros canales.

*Ahora lo que más le interesa a Youtube, por encima de cualquier cosa, es que el usuario esté el máximo tiempo posible viendo vídeos.* Y si tú eres un buen "entretenedor", pues te llevará a lo más alto, *hagas el contenido que hagas* (siguiendo las normas claro).

No pasa nada si mezclas temáticas, pero hay que tener en cuenta que aunque el algoritmo lo es todo, los vídeos los ven personas.

*¿Crees que a tus suscriptores les gustará que hables de diferentes cosas?* Si así adelante, pero si te siguen por una determinada temática (lo puedes comprobar en las estadísticas), mejor no lo cambies, porque dejarán de seguirte (y Youtube te pondrá en un pozo negro por perder muchos seguidores) y luego dejará de recomendar tus vídeos (y Youtube te volverá a meter en un pozo aún más negro durante muchos días incluso semanas).

De todas maneras, es bueno tener varios canales. Y los puedes retroalimentar unos con otros en las pantallas finales o las etiquetas dentro de los vídeos. Además, así te expondrás el doble a que la gente pueda verte y tú (si muestras tu cara), tendrás el doble de presencia en las recomendaciones.


----------

